# Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle



## dijan1601 (5 Dezember 2007)

Liebe Gemeinde,

heute fand ich eine Mail mit personalisierten Link (ID) im Postfach.


> Absender: Führerscheinstelle ,Titel: Ihr Führeschein läuft ab .
> Inhalt: der Link auf eine Führerschein-Testseite.
> Unterschrift:  Ihre Führerscheinstelle
> 
> ...


Hier wird also mit §1/1 versucht, eine illegale Praxis im Nachhinein zu legalisieren.


..mal was Neues,  Kein Briefkasten in U.K. oder Zypern sondern eine Adresse in der Schweiz.

Dirk


----------



## Niclas (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinstelle  Fahrschulquiz.com*



dijan1601 schrieb:


> Kein Briefkasten in U.K. oder Zypern sondern eine Adresse in der Schweiz.


Info bei Netzwelt, ganz frisch

http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/vermei...pruefung-com-by-pactus-ag-luzern-schweiz.html
.


----------



## Luzy (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Sieht bei mir etwas anders aus. 



> [noparse]Guten Tag,
> 
> Sie als Inhaber der E-Mail-Adresse [email protected] werden hiermit zur Fahrprüfung vorgeladen. Nutzen Sie folgenden Link zur Teilnahme:
> 
> ...


----------



## Selin A. (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Ich habe auch eine gleiche Mail bekommen mit der Zahlung von 96€ 
Nur was mich so verlegen macht ist das ich mich da nicht angemeldet habe also ich war dort noch nicht mals registriert.....

ich wollte fragen was man da jetzt machen kann und ob man das bezahlen muss aber ich habe mich dort nicht angemeldet und erst recht nicht dazu gestimmt 96€ zu bezahlen?

Ich bitte um Antworten.

Vielen Dank jetzt schon mal im voraus:thumb:


----------



## jupp11 (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Selin A. schrieb:


> Ich bitte um Antworten.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Xaler (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Nun auch ich habe diese Email erhalten und schon gleich den Braten gerochen. [...........]  ...  Immer wieder von der Stuktur der gleiche Seitenaufbau - [.......]

So z.B. die Kosten werden exakt im hinteren drittel der AGB erst genannt - die alte Taktik mit der alle den Anfang und die letzten Zeilen nur lesen reingelegt werden. Aber immerhin kein gelber Hintergrund mehr der das lesen erschwert, dafür ein blauer Block als Blickablenker zentral platziert.

_Nicht verifizierbare bzw. falsche Informationen entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## ramon88 (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo leute. Ihr seid vielleicht einbisschen vorsichtiger als ich und ich bin in diese falle reingefallen. Hab auch diese email gekriegt und dachte es sei vom meinem fahrlehrer, weil er oft hilfreiche tipps gab. Dann habe ich alle meine daten eingegeben und dieser quiz gestartet. Jetzt habe ich keine ahnung was ich tun soll. Kann mir jemand dabei helfen?


----------



## Wembley (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Zwei Postings über deinem gibt es schon einen Link von jupp11, der mehr oder weniger alles erklärt.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

Du wirst sehen, dass es sich um ein seit zwei Jahren massiv im Internet grassierendes Geschäftsmodell handelt, das kurz gesagt aus folgenden Merkmalen besteht.

1) User meldet sich auf einer Seite an, die den Preis nicht deutlich darstellt.
2) User merkt in sehr vielen Fällen erst bei Erhalt der ersten Rechnung, dass die Seite kostenpflichtig sein soll.
3) Firmen schicken Rechungen, Mahnungen und Mahnungen und Mahnungen....
4) Firma könnte sich das Geld über das Gericht holen. Nur genau das macht die Firma nicht. Warum? Weil sie wohl Angst haben, eine Schlappe dort zu erleben. Noch dazu müssten viele dieser Firmen, die nicht umsonst ihren Firmensitz in der Schweiz, in Dubai, in einem englischen Briefkasten oder sonst wo haben, sich aus der Deckung wagen. Man ist zufrieden damit, dass ein beträchtlicher Teil der Eingeschüchterten zahlt.

Auf alle Fälle: *Panik ist keine angebracht.* Wirklich nicht.

Mach dich noch zusätzlich über das Geschäftsmodell kundig. Da wird dir dieser Link sehr weiterhelfen:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherheit-im-internet/abo-und-vertragsfallen/

Dann wirst du wissen, womit du es zu tun hast. Inkl. der rechtlichen Grundlagen für sowas. Und dich überhaupt nicht mehr fürchten.


----------



## ramon88 (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Danke sehr! Ich hoffe das es geht!

Danke! Ich Schulde Dir Was!


----------



## Inacolada (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Leute Leute Leute, macht euch bitte keinen Kopf. Ich habe das gleiche mit der Lebensprognose-Masche durch. Ich kann euch nur einen Tip geben. 
LEHNT EUCH ZURÜCK UND TUT NICHTS. Ihr seid verbraucherrechtlich auf der sicheren Seite, habe es ja nun selbst erlebt. Keinen Widerruf schicken, keinen Brief, kein Fax, keine Urlaubspostkarte ;.)
Das läuft immer nach dem gleichen Schema. 
1. Der Preis ist versteckt.
2. Man bekommt eine überraschende Nachricht, daß man doch bitte sofort zu zahlen hätte, zumal sie die IP-Adresse als Sicherheit haben.
3. Wenn man nicht reagiert erhöhen sie den Betrag.
4. Rührt man sich nicht kriegt man mitunter Post eines dubiosen Inkassobüros.
5. Rührt man sich noch immer nicht, drohen sie mit Strafanzeige.

Das schöne dabei ist jedoch, daß es nie zu einer solchen Strafanzeige kommen wird, da sie sich ja mit einer solchen Seite selbst strafbar machen ([.......] durch nicht offengelegte Kosten) und sich selbst in die Kacke reiten würden, da die Gerichte dann auf sie aufmerksam werden würden.

Lernen kann man dadurch nur eines. Scrollt auch mal nach unten und lest das Kleingedruckte.
_
Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Inacolada schrieb:


> ....daß es nie zu einer solchen Strafanzeige kommen wird, da sie sich ja mit einer solchen Seite selbst strafbar machen


Das stimmt so nicht, da solche Nutzlosseiten mit (mehr oder weniger) deutlicher Preisangabe i. d. R. keinen Straftatbestand erfüllen. Es ist nur so, dass die Anbieter ihre Zeit nicht mit Strafanzeigen verplämpern sondern sich zumeist lieber mit ihren rd. 10% Gewinn zufrieden geben. Außerdem sind die Anbieter ja zumeist (angeblich) im Ausland und es macht sich nicht gut, die Tarnung selbst aufzuheben, da dann der Rattenschwanz nachkommt. Man beachte dabei, dass nicht selten auch andere Aspekte beleuchtet werden könnten (z. B. die Steuerfrage).


----------



## webwatcher (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Reducal schrieb:


> sondern sich zumeist lieber mit ihren rd. 10% Gewinn zufrieden geben.


Es sind nicht 10% Gewinn, sondern (geschätzt) 10% der Betroffenen, die aus Angst und   Unsicherheit  bezahlen.
Die Gewinne  liegen schätzungsweise   bei über 90% . Die "Investitionskosten" dürften nicht allzuhoch sein


----------



## Wembley (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Wie frech bzw. dreist kann man eigentlich sein?
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/12/18/fahrschulquizcom-will-96-euro-kassieren/


> *fahrschulquiz.com will 96 Euro kassieren*
> Heute flatterte mir eine ziemlich stinkige Spam-Mail ins Postfach. Betreff: “Persönliche Vorladung zur Fahrprüfung für webmaster @ ***schutz.de” vom Absender Fuehrerscheinstelle @ Pruefung-beginnen.net:
> 
> Guten Tag,
> ...


----------



## silvermaster (3 Januar 2008)

*www.Fahrschulquiz.com/*

erstmal ein hallo an alle...

ich weiß, das solche Themen schon des öfteren durchgekaut wurden, aber wie man so schön sagt...auch ein blindes huhn findet mal nen korn :-? und promt fiel auch ich in diese Falle!!:wall:
zum ersteren habe ich diesen http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511 tread gelesen, verstehe es auch sinngemäß, aber das Problem ist folgendes:
ich habe mich, warum auch immer dort aus neugier angemeldet, weil ich mal sehen wollte wie es um meine Fähigkeiten punkto verkehr steht. gut, die fähigkeiten waren passabel aber das ich auf die älteste Masche der Abzocke hereinfiel dafür fehlte mir die Fähigkeit.
Mir wurde jedenfalls eine Email zugeschickt (08.12.07), mit den Anmelde und Zugangsdaten, die leider zu meinem Bedauern im Spamordner landete. Heute bekam ich die Rechnung per Mail präsentiert, die ebenfalls bei den Spams landete. Diesen Ordner habe ich heute durch zufall durchforstet weil ich was suchte und da fielen mir eben diese besagten Emails in die Hände.
Im Zugangsdaten Mail standen dann auch die AGB mit den Kosten mitendrin, aber auch ein 2 wöchiges Widerrufsrecht, das ich nun überschritten habe:wall:
Nun ist es mal passiert, jetzt versuch ich halt schadensbegrenzung zu machen und frage euch ob es schon ähnliche Fälle dieses Betreibers gibt bzw. ob ich mich so verhalten soll wie in diesem http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511 tread beschrieben:roll:


----------



## silvermaster (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: www.Fahrschulquiz.com/*

sorry...ich vergaß mich im vorherrein zu bedanken

gruß arne


----------



## Wembley (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: www.Fahrschulquiz.com/*

Der von dir angesprochene Thread ist genau für solche Fälle geschrieben worden. Diesen zu lesen, war also mehr als richtig. :thumb:


----------



## webwatcher (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: www.Fahrschulquiz.com/*



Wembley schrieb:


> Der von dir angesprochene Thread ist genau für solche Fälle geschrieben worden.


und  deswegen dran gehängt


----------



## silvermaster (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

sorry @webwatcher, diesen Tread hab ich trotz "Suchen" übersehen :-?, danke fürs korrigieren


----------



## Wembley (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Weil wir grad dabei sind, mit welchen unerwünschten Mails die ihre Kunden ködern, ein weiteres Beispiel:


> *Achtung!
> 
> Glatteiswarnung in Ihrer Region! Autofahren ist gefährlich! Da fragt man sich
> doch gleich:*
> ...


Die genauen Links habe ich natürlich verändert. Der Domainname stimmt allerdings. Hier ein ähnliches Beispiel (nur andere Domain), leitet aber genauso zu [noparse]www.fahrschulquiz.com[/noparse]
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=135700#post135700
Wer auf diese Weise seine Kunden akquirieren muss, sollte ohnehin niemandem Angst einjagen.


----------



## ramon88 (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Leute heute habe ich so eine Mail bekommen. 



> [noparse]Sehr geehrter Herr ----------
> 
> Sie haben sich am 03.12.2007 17:11:54 mit der IP-Nummer 91.66.113.82 bei
> www.Fahrschulquiz.com angemeldet. Dadurch ist ein rechtswirksamer Vertrag
> ...



WAS SOLL ICH JETZT TUN?


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



ramon88 schrieb:


> Leute heute habe ich so eine Mail bekommen.
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr ----------
> 
> ...



Hier mal reinhören:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5D11UOQ0oqg&feature=PlayList&p=879C6ACF7AFB6090&index=4


----------



## ramon88 (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Hier mal reinhören:
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5D11UOQ0oqg&feature=PlayList&p=879C6ACF7AFB6090&index=4


Das ist GENIAL!  DANKE!!!!


----------



## silvermaster (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

hello leutz...

gibt es irgend jemanden der auf diese Fahrschule hereingefallen ist und einige screenshouts dieser Internetseite gemacht hat?
wichtig wäre es das diese vom vorigen jahr sind, da dieser dubiose verein die aufmachung der homepage bereits verändert hat (widerrufsbelehrung und preisangabe)

mit besten dank

silver


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



silvermaster schrieb:


> hello leutz...
> 
> gibt es irgend jemanden der auf diese Fahrschule hereingefallen ist und einige screenshouts dieser Internetseite gemacht hat?


zum x-ten Mal. der (Nutzlos)anbieter ist in der Beweispflicht nicht umgekehrt.

Er müßte, ( worauf sich alle diese Knaben nie einlassen werden)  vor Gericht beweisen, dass er korrekt angeboten und  ausgezeichnet hätte.


----------



## silvermaster (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



silvermaster schrieb:


> hello leutz...
> 
> gibt es irgend jemanden der auf diese Fahrschule hereingefallen ist und einige screenshouts dieser Internetseite gemacht hat?
> wichtig wäre es das diese vom vorigen jahr sind, da dieser dubiose verein die aufmachung der homepage bereits verändert hat (widerrufsbelehrung und preisangabe)
> ...



nachsatz:

diese addi ist gemeint:

http://www.fahrschulquiz.com/


nicht verwechseln mit dieser Adresse:

http://www.fuehrerscheintest-online.com/starten.php?teil=1

thx


----------



## silvermaster (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> zum x-ten Mal. der (Nutzlos)anbieter ist in der Beweispflicht nicht umgekehrt.
> 
> Er müßte, ( worauf sich alle diese Knaben nie einlassen werden)  vor Gericht beweisen, dass er korrekt angeboten und  ausgezeichnet hätte.



auch wenns zum x-ten mal ist...

es schadet sicher nicht wenn man beweise sammelt, gesetze sind dehnbar und veränderbar, wer weiß wie es in einem halben jahr aussieht


----------



## webwatcher (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



silvermaster schrieb:


> es schadet sicher nicht wenn man beweise sammelt, gesetze sind dehnbar und veränderbar, wer weiß wie es in einem halben jahr aussieht


Dann sammel du mal schön. Hält dich keiner  von ab. Hosenträger plus Gürtel ist auch besser. 
 In jetzt über zwei Jahren hat sich ein einziges Mal  ein Nutzlosanbieter vor Gericht gewagt 
 und prompt  ein paar hinter die Ohren bekommen. 
Schätze, dass es hundertausende von dreisten und  ungerechtfertigten Forderungen gibt 
(diese Nutzlosseite ist nur eine  von  hunderten) 
Die Chance vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden ist bedeutend höher,
Verbreite aber hier bitte kein Panik, das ist nicht der Stil unseres Forums


----------



## silvermaster (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Verbreite aber hier bitte kein Panik, das ist nicht der Stil unseres Forums




ich weiß zwar nicht in welcher Form ich hier Panik mache, aber gegen eine Absicherung in welcher Form auch immer hat noch keinem geschadet,

sorry das es vielleicht anders rüberkommt als ihr es wollt und danke für die freundliche Hilfe


----------



## technofreak (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Erstaunlich, jemand der alles besser weiß als die, die hier seit Jahren mitarbeiten, das Geschehen verfolgen und mit Ratschlägen begleiten. 

Lies dir  das hier durch. Du bist wahrhaftig nicht der erste, der mit diesem Problem hier auftaucht.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50999


----------



## katzenjens (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo silvermaster,

Du verbreitest dadurch nicht nur hier Panik, sondern Du machst Dir selbst mit der Nachforscherei Dein Leben schwer. Dieses ist unnötig. Davon abgesehen lässt sich es nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, was Du damals auf dem Bildschirm stehen hattest. Bei jedem Zugriff kann irgendetwas anderes dort gestanden haben. Webseiten sind im Unterschied zu Papier beliebig veränderbar. Was auch unnötig ist, sich durch weiteres exessives googeln wieder verunsichern zu lassen, wenn man in andere Foren gerät, wo Blödsinn empfohlen wird. Die Informationen in diesem Forum sind schon fundiert genug. 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## silvermaster (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

warum sollte es anders sein das der nächste mod seinen senf dazugibt...

ich will weder gescheiter sein noch einen streit verursachen, meine Frage bezog sich nur auf meinen Tread ob es jemanden gibt der Screenshouts von solchen Anbietern sammelt, mehr nicht.
Es gibt einen guten Grund dafür warum ich darum bitte und ich würde in auch gerne unterbreiten 

wie gesagt, es sollte keine panik verursachen sondern eher das gegenteil
sorry


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



silvermaster schrieb:


> gesetze sind dehnbar und veränderbar, wer weiß wie es in einem halben jahr aussieht


Quatsch.

Schon mal was von Rechtsstaat gehört?


----------



## SEP (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



silvermaster schrieb:


> warum sollte es anders sein das der nächste mod seinen senf dazugibt...


Guten Abend.



silvermaster schrieb:


> Es gibt einen guten Grund dafür warum ich darum bitte und ich würde in auch gerne unterbreiten aber nachdem du @technofreak eine neunmalkluge meldung von dir gibst sehe ich nicht viel sinn darin


Gut.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



silvermaster schrieb:


> @technofreak eine neunmalkluge meldung von dir gibst sehe ich nicht viel sinn darin


Der einzige der hier neunmalkluges Zeug von sich gibt bist du.

Selbst wenn jemand einen Screenshot hätte würde er absolut wertlos sein. 
Zum Mitmeißeln:  Wie Katzenjens bereits ausgeführt hat,  Internetseiten sind 
nicht in Granit  gemeißelt, sondern  werden mühelos duch Übergabeparameter beliebig 
verändert. Dafür kennen  wir jede Menge Beispiele.
Außerdem wäre es unmöglich zu beweisen, von wann ein Screenshot wäre.
Das Ganze ist völlig überflüssige und  nutzlose operative Hektik.


----------



## silvermaster (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

tja wie gesagt...einer für alle - alle für einen...

danke


----------



## webwatcher (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



silvermaster schrieb:


> danke


bitte


----------



## Wembley (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



silvermaster schrieb:


> gibt es irgend jemanden der auf diese Fahrschule hereingefallen ist und einige screenshouts dieser Internetseite gemacht hat?


Vor zwei Jahren haben wir selbst hier noch eine Menge Screenshots gemacht (allerdings NICHT von dieser Seite, denn die gab es noch nicht) und auch hier veröffentlicht, da die Sache noch neu war. Mittlerweile sind die Fronten schon längst klar und man käme mit den Screenshots nicht mehr nach.
Ja und es stimmt: Da die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die (noch dazu in Österreich) vor Gericht gehen bei Null liegt, benötigst du auch keine Screenshots. Dass diese Anbieter gerne ihre Preise verstecken, ist wohlbekannt und erzeugt bei uns nur ein langes Gähnen. Wir wissen, was los ist. Die Verbraucherzentralen genauso und in Österreich kennen die Arbeiterkammer bzw. der Internetombudsmann diese Masche besser als deren eigenen Westentaschen. Schau mal auf die besondere Liste des Internet-Ombudsmanns:
http://www.ombudsmann.at/ombudsmann.php/cat/41/title/Negativliste+-+Firmen



silvermaster schrieb:


> wichtig wäre es das diese vom vorigen jahr sind, da dieser dubiose verein die aufmachung der homepage bereits verändert hat (widerrufsbelehrung und preisangabe)


Was ist denn jetzt so toll an der Preisangabe bzw. an der Widerrufsbelehrung? Ich sehe da in keinster Weise, dass die in irgendeiner Form in einer guten Position wären, sollte es mal zum unwahrscheinlichen Fall des Falles kommen.


----------



## Sineo (10 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo Leute,
bin erst seit heute hier angemeldet und habe im Netz etwas gesucht wegen diesem Führerscheiquiz und bin hier geladet und habe auch schon diesen Beitrag gelesen.

Jetzt ist mir vor einigen Tagen auch sowas ähnliches passiert ich habe Folgende Mail bekommen.

Hey,
mann bin ich sauer, mir ist heute was übles passiert:

Da hält mich doch glatt so ein Bulle an und drückt mir ein Bussgeld rein! 40 Euro wegen zu schnell fahren! Total übel, wo leben die, das Geld liegt doch nicht auf der Straße, und wer schon zu viel davon!!

Habe dann gleich mal online nachgeguckt, man kennt die viele Verkehrsregeln ja gar nicht mehr heute. Dabei bin ich auf das hier gestoßen:

[noparse]http://www.oh-nein-bitte-nicht.com/?i=168521&o=611572[/noparse]

Da kann man die Fahrschulprüfung nochmal machen. Total geil, fetzt richtig!! Eignet sich auch für die Pause im Büro.

Das hat mir den miesen Tag heute ein bisschen versüsst.

So, muss los, weitercruisen!!

ciao,
Ben

Ich wusste zwar das es so eine [ edit] seite ist nur wusste ich nicht dass, das betreten schon 96 Euro kostet. Naja ich bin dennoch auf diese Site gegangen habe aber KEINE AGB's zugestimmt oder Formular Ausgefüllt oder einen Test gemacht. Was richtig ist ich bin wohl auf einen Button gekommen wi stand Test Starten aber der war 1. Sau groß und 2. Ist nichts passiert außer das es plötzlich hieß Herzlichen Dank das Sie den Test gemacht haben.
Ich habe einen Schock bekommen gleich auf meine E-Mail adresse gegangen und siehe dadie wollen 96 Euro von mir und haben mir benutzerdaten zugesand. Nurich habe nie einen Test gemacht. Ich habe viele Mails an die Geschickt das ich nie einen Test gemacht habe oder dergleichen nur die schreiben als durch miene IP und dem Zeitstempel sei nachzuweisen das ich da war. Ich habe auch einigemale geschrieben das die mir nicht mal ne Kopie eines angeblichen Testes zusenden können aber darauf gehen die nicht ein.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher was soll ich tun die Kripo meint ich könneeine Anzeige machen aber ob was bringt sei dahingestellt.
Ich kann nicht einfach so 96 Euro zahlen. Bitte sagt mir wie ich mich verhalten soll und was ich machen soll.


Gruß Sineo


----------



## webwatcher (10 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Sineo schrieb:


> . Bitte sagt mir wie ich mich verhalten soll und was ich machen soll.


1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen 

4) entspannen

PS: individuelle  Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschand verboten


----------



## Sineo (10 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Danke für die wirklich schnelle Antwort. Umehrlich  zu sein fühle ich mich schon etwas besser.... Danke dafür.

Ich habe halt mit dem Support dieser Menschen extrem Probleme gehabt und habe nochmal extra eine E-Mail geschrieben das ich der Rechnung sowie dem Betrag wiederspreche.

Sehe ich das jetzt richtig das ich jetzt erstmal gar nicht mehr auf die E-mails von denen reagieren soll ?


Gruß Sineo


----------



## Tabbing (10 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Zu viel Brieffreundschaft mit der Nutzlosbranche ist nicht ratsam.


----------



## Sineo (10 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Soll heißen jetzt ist schluß und ich reagierenicht mehr richtig ?


Gruß Sineo


----------



## Tabbing (10 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Beweispflichtig sind die nicht Du. Lehn Dich zurück und entspann Dich.


----------



## Sineo (11 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hi habe gerstern dann diese Mail bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> wie ausgeführt, halten wir an unserer berechtigten Forderung fest.
> 
> ...



Das sind dann wohl die normalen netten Drohungen richtig ?


Gruß Sineo


----------



## katzenjens (11 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Sineo schrieb:


> Das sind dann wohl die normalen netten Drohungen richtig ?
> 
> 
> Gruß Sineo



Mach aus dem R ein N und es passt. :-p

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Sineo schrieb:


> Hi habe gerstern dann diese Mail bekommen:


Zu den Drohungen, die allesamt der Mottenkiste der Nutzlosbranche und deren angeschlossenen Inkassobüros entsprungen sind, passt diese Korrespondenz recht gut:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796

Ich nehme an, bei Antidialer ist inzwischen Funkstille eingetreten, sonst hätte er sich bestimmt wieder gemeldet.


----------



## Teleton (11 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



> Dort wird notfall auch gerichtlich gegen Sie vorgegangen, mit allen dadurch
> verbundenen Unannehmlichkeiten (Gerichtsvollzieher, Abgabe der
> eidesstattlichen Versicherung, Lohn- und Kontenpfändung, Pfändung beim
> Arbeitgeber).


Bekanntlich macht meine Tochter demnächst eine Führerscheinabzockseite auf
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51070
da interessiere ich mich natürlich für die Vorgehensweise der Mitbewerber. 

Mir wäre das oben zu kitzelig. Die Kollegen haben vergessen darauf hinzuweisen, dass die angedrohten Folgen nur eintreten, wenn der Kunde im gerichtlichen Verfahren unterliegt. Damit werden eigentlich ungewisse Rechtsfolgen als sicher angekündigt, das könnte ein schlecht gelaunter Staatsanwalt z.B. als Nötigung ansehen, wenn ein zahlungsunwilliger Kunde eine Anzeige erstattet. NeeNee das wird meine Tochter besser machen.


----------



## sascha (11 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



> Bekanntlich macht meine Tochter demnächst eine Führerscheinabzockseite auf
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51070



Das kommt davon, wenn man mal ein paar Tage im Urlaub ist. Ich lese das gerade zum ersten Mal und lag jetzt zehn Minuten lachend am Boden...



Ok, zurück ins Leben. Wo ist der Nächste, der vor Angst zitternd hier mitteilt, dass er gerade einen Brief mit dämlichen Drohungen bekommen hat?


----------



## Sineo (12 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Ja mal ganz ehrlich ich mache das jetzt auch mein Sohn ist zwar erst 8 Monate alt aber wenn er geschickt den Stift übers Blatt huschen lässt, dann bekomm ich das bestimmt als Sehtest verkauft  für 96 Euro und wehe da kommt einer der sagt er/sie  seien Blind das zählt dann nicht.

Ne Spaß bei Seite ich werde dann mal alle emails bei gelegenheit zusammenfassen und zum Download bereitstellen falls es jemanden interessiert.

Ich habe hier mal einen Musterbrief für all die jenigen die dann eventuell doch alles über den Anwalt oder Gericht klären wollen/müssen. Der Musterbrief bezieht sich jetzt erstmal nur auf den oben genannten Fall.



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!
> 
> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmals darauf hinweisen, dass ich keine ihrer beschriebenen Dienstleistungen in Anspruch genommen habe. Es entspricht den Tatsachen, dass ich ihre Internetseite zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt besucht habe, ich habe aber keinen Quiz oder ähnliche Angebote gestartet.
> Nachweislich enthält die Startseite der Adresse
> ...


Sollte dieser Musterbrief hier nicht stehen dürfen dann bitte nicht böse sein ich weiß/wusste es nicht dann bitte ich einen Moderator oder Admin diesen bitte zu entfernen. Ich weiß nicht ob dieser Brief zur Rechtsberatung gehört daher meine Unsicherheit also nicht böse sein. Danke.


Gruß Sineo


----------



## keinklickzuviel (15 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Ich gehöre auch zu denjenigen, die reingefallen sind. Ich hab mich zwar nicht beim Fahrschulquiz angemeldet, aber deren mail geöffnet und bin auf den Link gegangen. Das hat wohl schon gereicht....
Auf jeden Fall hab ich am nächsten Tag die Rechnung erhalten und dieser gleich widersprochen. Heute, nach ca. 10 Wochen und zwei ignorierten Mahnungen, erhielt ich die mail ,dass das Inkassoverfahren eingeleitet wurde.
Ich habe lediglich die Rechnungsnummer entfernt, denn in der mail stand auch:
 HINWEIS: Dies ist eine vertrauliche Nachricht und nur für den Adressaten bestimmt. Es ist nicht erlaubt, diese Nachricht zu kopieren, sie Dritten zugänglich zu machen oder zu veröffentlichen.......

hier das Schreiben:



> Sehr geehrte Frau ,
> 
> Sie haben bis heute Ihre fällige Schuld (Rechnung Nr. x / x / x vom 2008, [noparse]www.Fahrschulquiz.com[/noparse] nicht beglichen.
> Ihre Daten wurden heute an das Inkassobüro weitergeleitet und sind dort gespeichert. Es werden nun weitere - kostenpflichtige - Maßnahmen zum Forderungseinzug eingeleitet.
> ...


Ich warte weiter ab und werde hier darüber berichten

Gruß


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



keinklickzuviel schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich die Rechnungsnummer entfernt, denn in der mail stand auch:
> 
> 
> > HINWEIS: Dies ist eine vertrauliche Nachricht und nur für den Adressaten bestimmt. Es ist nicht erlaubt, diese Nachricht zu kopieren, sie Dritten zugänglich zu machen oder zu veröffentlichen.......


köstlich köstlich, die Knaben sorgen doch  immer wieder für Anlässe  neuer Heiterkeit. 
Kann  mir vorstellen, dass sie keinen Wert auf Öffentlichkeit legen. Es wäre ein echtes  Wunder,
 wenn die Herschaften  damit zur  Sta gingen. Könnte ihnen ziemlich schlecht bekommen


----------



## Sineo (15 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Wie geil ....so wären wir a u s n a h m s w e i s e bereit, den bereits erteilten Inkassoauftrag auf unsere Kosten zurückzunehmen......

Wie geil ist das denn ? Ja doch das ist wirklich klasse. Na ich bin mal gespannt wann ich wieder was hören werde. Ich werde natürlich ebenfalls weiter berichten.



Gruß Sineo


----------



## Kalle59 (15 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hab diese Bettelmail auch erhalten. Hab sie in einem Ordner namens "Nutzlos" virtuell abgeheftet.
Lasst euch von solchen "Firmen" nicht einschüchtern!


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Kalle59 schrieb:


> Hab diese Bettelmail auch erhalten. Hab sie in einem Ordner namens "Nutzlos" virtuell abgeheftet.
> Lasst euch von solchen "Firmen" nicht einschüchtern!


Bravo! Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen! Wenn nur alle diese Sache derart cool angehen würden statt in Angst und Panik vor Luzern-Frankfurter (demnächst wohl auch Stuttgarter, denn da sucht man Geschäftsräume!) Briefkästen zu verfallen!


----------



## schneewittchen91 (16 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo Leute, habe gestern per E-Mail eine Rechnung von 104,50 bekommen, die ich innerhalb von 3 Tage zahlen soll, da meine Daten schon ans Inkasso - Büro weitergeleitet wurden. Habe denen eine Mail geschickt, das ich das nicht einsehe, da ich noch nicht mal eine richtige Rechnung bekommen habe und die gleich mit so einer hohen Summe ankommen. Ich habe auch den Test gemacht und da stand nichts von 96,00€. Ich weiss noch nicht mal voher die meine E-Mail Adresse haben, da diese nur privat genutzt wird. Wenn ich mir das so durchlese auf dieser Seite, bin ich beruhigt das ich nicht alleine mit diesen Problem da stehe, zumal ich das zuerst bezahlen wollte, aber jetzt nicht machen werde. Kann man die nicht anzeigen??????????


----------



## Kidoh (16 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo Leute,

so wie's aussieht, ermittelt bereits der Kripo Luzern gegen die Pactus AG .

Aus dem Züricher Tagesanzeiger:

http://www.tages-anzeiger.ch/dyn/digital/internet/847256.html

Schöne Grüsse
Kidoh


----------



## Sineo (17 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

sehr, sehr schön Bravo endlich wird gehandelt. Ich werde und würde nie bezahlen und [......]

Gruß Sineo

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Magic (19 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Wer kann mir helfen, Was soll ich tun?
hatte diese mail auch erhalten und mittlerweilen drohen Sie mir mit einem Inkasso Büro.
Hatte mich dort aber nicht registriert. 
Auch wenn die mir irgendwelche Daten nennen.

Bitte schnelle antwort.

Danke


----------



## Magic (19 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



schneewittchen91 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, habe gestern per E-Mail eine Rechnung von 104,50 bekommen, die ich innerhalb von 3 Tage zahlen soll, da meine Daten schon ans Inkasso - Büro weitergeleitet wurden. Habe denen eine Mail geschickt, das ich das nicht einsehe, da ich noch nicht mal eine richtige Rechnung bekommen habe und die gleich mit so einer hohen Summe ankommen. Ich habe auch den Test gemacht und da stand nichts von 96,00€. Ich weiss noch nicht mal voher die meine E-Mail Adresse haben, da diese nur privat genutzt wird. Wenn ich mir das so durchlese auf dieser Seite, bin ich beruhigt das ich nicht alleine mit diesen Problem da stehe, zumal ich das zuerst bezahlen wollte, aber jetzt nicht machen werde. Kann man die nicht anzeigen??????????


Hallo Schneewittchen, 
mit geht es genauso.
Trotzdem verunsichert mich das ganze.
So eine Drohung läßt einen doch nicht kalt.

Gruß Magic


----------



## Wembley (19 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Magic schrieb:


> hatte diese mail auch erhalten und mittlerweilen drohen Sie mir mit einem Inkasso Büro.
> Hatte mich dort aber nicht registriert.
> Auch wenn die mir irgendwelche Daten nennen.
> 
> ...



Da hilft folgendes:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen (du wirst sehen, du bist nicht der einzige)

4) Beruhigen

5) Den Abend genießen

Prinzipiell gilt: Keine Anmeldung - kein Vertrag. Ist ganz einfach.

P.S.: In Zukunft nicht mehr fürchten, nur weil das Wort "Inkasso" auftaucht.


----------



## Sineo (22 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

So heute habe ich die erste Mahnung bekommen und wohl gemerkt die mails kommen alle erst nach 19 Uhr.



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,
> 
> nach Auskunft unserer Buchhaltung haben Sie unsere Rechnung vom 5.03.2008 bis heute nicht bezahlt.
> 
> ...




Tja ab dem 29. kommt dann die 2. Mahnung oder ?


Gruß Sineo

_Diverse Daten editiert und URLs deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## KatzenHai (22 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Warum schickst du die nochmal hierher, die Mail? Die ist doch schon bekannt, sogar dir?!

Foren-Spam, oder?


----------



## Sineo (23 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

In wie fern soll sie mir bekannt sein ich habe noch nie im Leben so eine Mail bekommen woher auch habe auch noch nie so eine Abzockerseite kennengelernt oder geahnt das die gleich so rabiat werden. Und wie kommst du bitte auf Spam ? Ich komm mir jetzt schon etwas angemacht vor zumal ich geschrieben habe das ich hier alles weiter aufschreiben werde.



Gruß Sineo


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Sineo schrieb:


> Ich komm mir jetzt schon etwas angemacht vor zumal ich geschrieben habe das ich hier alles weiter aufschreiben werde.


Wenn du denen unbedingt noch was mailen willst - hier ist ein recht guter Vorschlag: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=194321&postcount=311

Und dann würde ich, wäre ich betroffen, erst wieder tätig werden, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudeln wird. Also nie!


----------



## Kidoh (23 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo Sineo,

also ich find's schon OK, wenn man hier informiert wird, was die gerade so für Mails verschicken. 
Übrigens, zuständige Behörde für solche Firmen aus der Schweiz  ist wohl die SECO. Auf deren Internetseite kann man über das Kontaktformular das Problem schildern. Sie scheinen im Moment sehr an Informationen über die Pactus AG interessiert zu sein.

Schöne Grüsse
Kidoh


----------



## Antiscammer (24 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Alle diejenigen, die immer noch überlegen, eine Antwort an die Betreiber solcher Seiten zu schicken, sollten sich folgendes klarmachen:

-Was ist Eure Absicht?

Ihr wollt von den Betreibern wohl folgende Antwort haben:


> "Oh, nöja, tschuldigung, wir ham uns da vertan, selbstverständlich brauchen Sie nix zahlen, wir werden es auch nie wiedertun, und im übrigen werden wir auch an UNICEF spenden, also Ihre Anmeldung wird selbstverständlich storniert, wir werden Sie nie, nie wider belästigen und bedauern die Störung,  und wir geben Ihnen unser Kameltreiberehrenwort, dass...etc..."



-So, jetzt überlegt Euch mal logisch:

Werdet Ihr eine ^^solche Antwort^^^^ von denen erhalten?

Der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt Euch:

Wohl eher nicht!

Sondern - was wird natürlich passieren?
Egal, was Ihr schreibt, egal, wie Ihr Euren Widerspruch begründet, egal, ob Ihr 13486^28-mal recht habt: es werden immer die gleichen dümmlichen, vorgefertigten Standardschreiben kommen. Da existieren vielleicht ca. 10 Antwortversionen, und eine davon wird angewählt, und das kriegt Ihr dann. Ein Eingeständnis oder eine Stornierungsbestätigung etc. werdet Ihr von denen jedoch in 100 Jahren nicht kriegen.

Ebenso gut könnt Ihr einen Dialog mit Eurer Müslischale führen. Die werden stur wie die Hornochsen weiter auf ihrer Forderung bestehen.

Also ist es das beste. Euch am Beispiel derer zu orientieren, die nicht reagiert haben und damit gut gefahren sind.
Was ist denen passiert? - Nix! - Nur nach den 3 Jahren Verjährungsfrist wird die Altpapiersammlung um ca. 10 Mahnschreiben reicher. Das ist alles.


----------



## Sineo (27 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Beträgt die verjährungsfrist bei Schulden 3 Jahre ? Auch wenn die sich innerhalb der drei jahre gemeldet haben ?



Gruß Sineo


----------



## Stephan_OS (27 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Sie WÜRDE drei Jahre betragen, wenn die Schuld denn bestehen würde. Es gibt verschiedene Gründe, die den Ablauf der Verjährung hemmen können (bspw. Anhängigkeit bei Gericht, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).

Da in den hier diskutierten Fällen aber meist gar keine Schuld vorliegt, kann auch nichts verjähren. Ob man jetzt eine nicht existierende Schuld vor oder nach Ablauf der drei Jahre anmahnt und Drohbriefe verschickt, macht insofern keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Sineo (27 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Bingo das stimmt wohl zumindest kann ich das von meinem Fall aus sagen ich habe mich nei angemeldet oder sonst irgendetwas von denen in anspruhc genommen von daher.....


Gruß Sineo


----------



## Sineo (30 März 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

So heute Mittag ( wohlgemerkt heute ist Sonntag ) habe ich die 2. Mahnung bekommen in der steht ich solle doch 104,50 € zahlen sonst Inkasso usw. Zudem steht immer drunter;



> Zur Erinnerung: Sie haben sich am 4.03.2008 bei Fahrschulquiz.com online angemeldet (IP-Adresse: XX.XX.XX.XXX). Dadurch kam ein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustande, der Sie zur Zahlung verpflichtet. Ihr Widerrufsrecht ist abgelaufen.



Ich hatte denen glaube ich 10 mal geschrieben das ich mich nie bei denen angemeldet habe von daher...

06.04.2008 ist die letzte Frist 


Gruß Sineo

_URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Xx_nasty (8 April 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

_..omg, ich liebe euer forum, seit 2 jahren bekomm ich schon so drecks mails von irgendwelchen fischern *rummecker, hab hier mal gesucht weil ich mit nachbarschaft24 probleme hatte und heute war in meinem postfach folgende mail:_



			
				buchhaltung.fahrschulquiz.com schrieb:
			
		

> Betreff: Inkassoverfahren [.......] - Fahrschulquiz.com
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr [.......],
> ...




._.also bin ich schon n schritt weiter. komischerweise war icha uf der seite, die kam mir völlig fremd vor Oo, dann hab ich mein postfach durchsucht nach fahrschulquiz und so und hab nicht eine mail irgendwo gefunden und post kam auch nie irgendwas. ich finds so dreist was da alles gemacht wird um die leute abzuzocken :wall:

..bin echt gespannt ob irgendwas von nem inkassobüro kommt!_


_*Diverse Daten editiert. URLs deaktiviert. Name gelöscht. MOD/BR*_


----------



## jupp11 (8 April 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Xx_nasty schrieb:


> ..bin echt gespannt ob irgendwas von nem inkassobüro kommt!


Na und , da lächelt  man nur  müde drüber 

Inkassobüros haben keinerlei Sonderrechte im Gegenteil. Privat-TV hat da  
schon viel Unsinn die Welt gesetzt


----------



## Sineo (9 April 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Xx_nasty schrieb:


> _..omg, ich liebe euer forum, seit 2 jahren bekomm ich schon so drecks mails von irgendwelchen fischern *rummecker,
> full quote gekürzt modaction _


_

Wollte eben das gleiche schreiben denn ich habe exakt die gleiche Mail bekommen von denen heute.

Ich habe immer gedacht das diese Mails worin steht, das die Ausnahmsweise das Inkassoverfahren auf ihre kosten zurückziehen werden, der Phantasie entsprungen wären 

Gruß Sineo_


----------



## crazybeede (9 April 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo,

ich erhalte die gleichen Mails zum Thema Inkasso. Muss ich jetzt immer fleißig widersprechen oder darf ich die Nachricht einfach unbeachten lassen? Dass vom Inkasso jemals etwas kommt, glaube ich sowieso nicht. Anfangs war ich aber schon ziemlich geschockt und verunsichert!!!

Gruß,
crazybeede


----------



## Sineo (9 April 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Die Briefe oder mails nicht wegwerfen oder Löschen aber wirkliche Beachtung brauchst du denen auch nicht schenken erst wenn ein Brief vom Gericht kommt dem darfst du Wiedersprechen und das wars dann auch !


Gruß Sineo


----------



## Kidoh (9 April 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Daß da was vom Gericht kommt, ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Denn alle  Internetseiten, wie auch das Fahrschulquiz, die den Preis nicht klar angeben,  verstoßen laut aktueller Rechtssprechung, z. B. Urteil des Landgericht Hanau AZ 9 O 870/07, gegen die Preisangabeverornung.   

Schöne Grüsse
Kidoh


----------



## keinklickzuviel (10 April 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Habe ebenfalls die "Inkasso-Mail" am 15.03.08 erhalten und bis heute nichts weiteres gehört. Ich bin mittlerweile recht entspannt, was dieses Thema betrifft; dank dieser Seite!!


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Unsere Pactus AG (übrigens mit neuem "Verwaltungsratsvorsitzenden") bindet in ihre Mahndrohungen inzwischen folgende Zeilen ein:


> Sollte der absolute Ausnahmefall vorliegen, daß ein Dritter unter Benutzung Ihrer E-Mail-Adresse oder Ihres Internetanschlusses diesen Vertrag geschlossen hat, so haften Sie als Anschlußinhaber auch für diese Nutzung.
> 
> Diese Haftung ist in der Rechtsprechung im Telefon- (Beschl. d. LG Frankfurt a.M. v. 26.11.2004, Az.: 2-16 S 126/04) und neuerdings im Internet-Bereich (Urt. d. LG Hamburg v. 26.07.2006, Az.: 308 O 407 / 06) anerkannt.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Was R-Gesprache mit E-Mails zu tun haben entzieht sich mir.
 zu 2-16 S 126/04
http://www.r-gespraecheundrecht.de/urteile/Amtsgericht_Schleswig_20050111.html
beim zweiten Urteil Az.: 308 O 407 / 06 geht es um WLAN Verbindungen
http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20080006.htm

typische Nutzlosanbieter Nebelwerfermasche


----------



## stroem (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo,

heute habe ich einen Inkassobrief bzgl. der sache bekommen!

Natürlich mit den ganzen Drohungen ala Hohe Kosten, Lohnpfändung, eintrag in die schufa, etc. und all dies soll die Mandanstschaft machen können*lach*


Werde nun morgen dennen mal en schönen Brief schreiben, da ich nichtmal ne 1. mahnung bekam und auf die die 2.Mahnung widersprach, dann aber direkt 2 monate später nun der Brief kam. Mal abgesehen von dem rest dieser Unseriösen Unternehmer


----------



## Xx_nasty (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

..ich hab vor 2 monaten ne mahnung erhalten, wobei ich nie auf der seite war, heute kam der inkassobrief *gg bin ja mal gespannt wie das weiter geht, von mir verlangen sie 178 € (96 anmeldung, 8,50 mahnkosten, 68 € inkassokosten) 

..hab hier mal nach rat gesucht weil ich von nachbarschaft24 n schreiben erhalten habe, da kam aber nichts mehr nach, fahrschulquiz is da schon hartnäckiger was?!


----------



## Jane74 (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo alle miteinander....Man das beruhigt mich aber sehr....ich dachte schon nur ich war so dämlich( nicht persönlich nehmen)  auch ich habe heute eine Mahnung von der Pactus AG bekommen

Ich wusste noch nicht einmal,dass ich schon ne Mahnung per e-mail erhalten hatte...zumal mein Rechner zu weihnachten den geist aufgegeben hatte und ich ihn erst zu ostern wiederbekam..

somit hatte ich alle alten e-mails ungelesen gelöscht...denn Rechnungen oder Mahnungen erfolgen nun mal nicht per e-mail..


werde mich nun mal schlau machen,wie ich mich verhalten soll...auf jedenfall werden die von mir kein Geld sehen..das ist eins wo sicher ist....

also leute drückt mir die daumen dass wir diese firma am ......... packen...
LG


----------



## Jane74 (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallöle....

na das ist doch beruhigend .... ich dachte schon ich bin die einzige die dieser Firma auf den Leim gegangen ist......

Auch ich habe heute ein Mahnschreiben von der Firma Pactus AG erhalten....da ich nicht nachvollziehen kann eine e-mail erhalten zu haben, war das heute natürlich ein richter Hammer. 

auf jedenfall werden die von mir bestimmt kein geld sehen..werde mich erstmal schlau machen,wie ich vorgehen kann.

vielleicht hat ja von euch jemand einen Tip.....
 werde euch auf dem laufenden halten.
warum diese Firma im internet überhaupt noch existiert,vertseh ich nich...zumal man die Internetseite nicht einmal aufrufen kann.

ist schon eigenartig nich wahr?????
Also vielleicht hat jemand nen Tip...ansonsten schönen sonnigen Tag euch allen.

LG


----------



## Jane74 (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Sineo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> bin erst seit heute hier angemeldet und habe im Netz etwas gesucht wegen diesem Führerscheiquiz und bin hier geladet und habe auch schon diesen Beitrag gelesen.
> 
> Jetzt ist mir vor einigen Tagen auch sowas ähnliches passiert ich habe Folgende Mail bekommen.
> ...


Hallöle... na dein Gesicht kann ich mir vorstellen..genauso habe ich heute auch geguckt...nur ich bekam gleich ein schreiben ber post..und zwar nennt man das Mahnschreiben..Inkassobüro...
Hab ne stink wut im bauch..gottseidank ist mir das passiert und nicht meinem Sohn...wüßte gerne wie du dich verhalten hast....eins ist sicher Geld bekommen die von mir nicht....

LG


----------



## Maligne (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo alle zusammen,

habe heute auch so ein tolles schreiben bekomme!
Ich las das erst mal auf sich beruhen oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Soldpe (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hi habe heute auch ein Brief von dem InkassoBüro bekommen. Sie haben gesagt das ich einen Betrag von 173,21Euro bezahlen soll sonst kommt der Gerichtsvollzieher. Sie habe eine Ip angegeben und die Stimmt nicht über ein .Die letzten 3 zahlen nicht.Brauche unbedingt hilfe was soll ich machen??? Mfg


----------



## AndreasP (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

hallo zusammen!!!

[..........] einen guten musterbrief findet ihr unter http://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp.de/UNIQ121094084414410/link425021A.html
[..........]
viertens: man braucht einen langen atem und geduld. lasst euch nicht einschüchtern, weil das das einzigste ist, was sie können. wenn ihr euch trotz allem unsicher seid, geht zur verbraucherzentrale oder schaltet einen anwalt ein


----------



## AndreasP (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

habe oben einen wichtigen punkt vergessen. wenn ihr etwas an die schickt, dann grundsätzlich nur per *Einschreiben mit Rückschein*!!!!


----------



## luthien (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

hallo,

hab heut ebenfalls so ein Briefchen von proinkasso bekommen. Soll auch 173,21 bis zum 23.05.08 zahlen. (wegen diesem fahrschul-quiz)
Die E-mails hab ich damals sofort gelöscht, da sie im SPAM Ordner gelandet sind (meine E-mail Adresse existiert auch nicht mehr)


Was soll ich tun? Diesen Brief einfach ignorieren???
Hab richtig Angst das da mal einer vor der Tür steht oder ich vor Gericht muss wegen so nem Sch....
Ausserdem dürfen meine Eltern davon nichts erfahren...

Gruss


----------



## Wembley (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Da offenbar wegen einer neuen Mahnwelle dieses Anbieters bei einigen die Panik ausbricht, sei folgendes gesagt:

*Es gibt keinen Grund dafür. Überhaupt keinen.*

Daher gibt es folgende, schon längst bewährte Tipps:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen 

Bei weiteren Fragen, bitte posten. Aber im Regelfall sollte es keine mehr geben. Und der Blutdruck wird auch sinken. 
*Aber bitte vorher diese drei Punkte beachten.*


----------



## prol (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo allen zusammen.

Habe heute auch ein Brief (Per Post)  von einer Inkassofirma gekriegt, habe dachin aich angerufen und mich beschwert, dass Inkassofirma [...] hilft. 
Habt ihr auch Brief von Proinkasso gekriegt? 
kann auch jemand sagen, was ich jetzt weite machen soll?
hat jemand das schon  bis zum Ende mitgemacht?

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## luthien (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

ja war bei mir auch Proinkasso

mein Briefchen sah so aus:


Betreff: Forderung der Pactus AG

Sehr geehrte Frau.....

Sie haben sich am 3.12.07 um .....Uhr unter der gespeicherten IP-Nummer ....... bei der pactus AG www.... angemeldet.
Die letzte Mahnung haben Sie per Email erhalten. Wir fordern Sie auf, den noch offen stehenden Betrag in Höhe von 173,21 Euro incl. der angefallenen Kosten (Die Forderung setzt sich aus folgenden Positionen zusammen: Pactus AG Rechnung Nr......+Mahnkosten ...euro (incl. Lastschriftkosten) + Inkassokosten gem. § 284, 286 BGB ....Euro bis zum 23.05.08 zu begleichen.
Bei Überweisungen ins Ausland......

Zahlungen sind nur an die Proinkasso GmbH möglich
Sofortige Zahlung erspart Ihnen weitere folgekosten und Unannehmlichkeiten. Wenn sie Fragen oder berechtigte Einwände haben sollten, bitten wir um sofortige Benachrichtigung.

Für den Fall einer Nichtzahlung stehen unserer Mandantschaft folgende Möglichkeiten z.V.:
Mahnbescheid/Vollstreckungsbescheid, Zwangsvollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher, Pfändung Ihrer Bezüge, auch Arbeitslosengeld, Rente, Bankguthaben, Versicherungen usw., ggf. nach Erlass eines Vollstreckungsbescheides und erfolgloser Zwangsvollstreckung die Abgabe der eidesstattlichen Versicherung, Eintragung in die entspr. Schuldnerverzeichnisse.



(keine grussformel bzw. Unterschrift)


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Wendet Euch doch auch mal an die _Kollegen in Zürich_

http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/dyn/digital/internet/847256.html

Beim SECO ist man stets interessiert an kopierten Rechnungen/Mahnungen und Infos
fair-business(at)seco.admin.ch


> Um intervenieren zu können, bedürfen wir konkreter Angaben. Wir können nur etwas unternehmen, wenn sich bei uns eine gewisse Anzahl von Personen über fragwürdige Geschäftspraktiken beschwert und die Beschwerden auch entsprechend dokumentiert werden (Benennung des betroffenen Unternehmens, kurze Beschreibung der fragwürdigen Geschäftspraktiken, Print Screen oder link der fraglichen Website, erhaltene Rechnungen, Korrespondenz, etc.).


Gerade im Fall der Pactus mahlen die Mühlen offenbar bereits. Hoffentlich auch gründlich


----------



## ily08 (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

*Hi, *dann schließe ich mich meinen Vorrendnern einfach noch. Erhielt heute ebenfalls den beschriebenen Brief von *Proinkasso *im Auftraug der *Pactus AG *(fahrschulquiz.com). 

Frage mich echt wo die meine Daten herhaben. Kann mich nicht erinnern sowas gemacht zu haben. Hier die Daten:

*Inkassobüro:*

*Proinkasso GmbH
Rodenbacher Chaussee 6
63457 Hanau*

*Gläubiger:**

Pactus AG* 
mit fahrschulquiz.com

*Brief:*

Siehe Beitrag von luthien! Ist identisch. 
*Betrag: 173,21€*
*Zahlungsziel: 23.05.2008*
*Bank: *HypoVereinsbank (Konto: 605 *** *** / BLZ: 503 201 91)

*bereits von mir gelesen:*
1. http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...ung-per-fuehrerscheintest-in-die-kostenfalle/
2.http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...lisse-ii-inkassofirmen-und-ihre-behauptungen/
3. http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/dyn/digital/internet/847256.html

*Musterbrief für Widerspruch*
Quelle: http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/UNIQ121094870118650/SES33344036/link308652A.html



> Absender
> ***
> 
> Einschreiben mit Rückschein
> ...



*so geht es weiter*

Ich mach jetzt erstmal nichts und warte ab. Mal gucken ob da noch etwas kommt. Die Seite ist im Moment nicht mal mehr online. Was rechtliches gegen die Pactus AG habe ich noch nicht gefunden oder ob die Pleite sind oder so.


----------



## luthien (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

@ily08: hast du schon Widerspruch eingereicht? Ich persönlich habe die Emails damals gelöscht ohne zu widersprechen. Und heute kam dieser Brief. Hab also nichts getan nur ignoriert.  Du sagst du wirst jetzt erst mal abwarten und nichts machen?


----------



## prol (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

*Musterbrief für Widerspruch*
Quelle: http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/UNIQ121094870118650/SES33344036/link308652A.html

das Pronblem ist, ich habe mich selbst registiert ...... hab mir dabei nichts gedacht ((((


----------



## deadmad (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Also, ich habe auf den Rat der Polizei gehört und erstmal alles ignoriert.
Email ist nicht rechtskräfitig und damit vollkommen unbedenklich.
Heute habe ich jedoch auf die Adresse meiner eltern einen Brief bekomme, wo das wie oben genannte Inkassounternehmen von mir die gleiche Summe fordert.
Komisch finde ich, die haben meine IP und nehmen dann die Adresse, wo meine Eltern wohnen?Wie dumm ist das denn?
Am Montag werde ich mal zu Polizei gehen und dort nochmal nachfragen, wie ich dort weiter vorgehen soll.
Da aber auch anderen diesen Brief bekommen haben, stört es mich mitlerweile garnicht mehr,das ich diesen Brief bekommen habe...Naja Montag werde ich sehen, was die Polizei sagt.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Spar Dir den Weg und lass die Beamten in Ruhe ihre Arbeit machen. Die werden Dir nur wieder dasselbe sagen (mit Recht).


----------



## prol (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Spar Dir den Weg und lass die Beamten in Ruhe ihre Arbeit machen. Die werden Dir nur wieder dasselbe sagen (mit Recht).



denkst, es gibt keine Rückwirkungen?

komisch ist, dass ganz viele heute diese Briefe gekriegt haben.......


----------



## keinklickzuviel (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Ja, ist wohl heute der Tag X gewesen........
Ich habe  eine mail von Proinkasso GmbH erhalten.
Angesprochen werde ich nur mit Vornamen, der noch nicht einmal mir gehört(?)
Nach dem üblichen BlaBla steht weiter unten:

Hiermit informieren wir Sie gem. § 33 Abs. 1 Bundesdatenschutzgesetz, dass wir die zu Ihrer Person vorliegenden Daten gespeichert haben.

Was? Den falschen Vornamen und meine email Adresse? Ach ja .... und die IP Adresse........


----------



## carashin (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Also bei mir bricht gerade auch Panik aus, ich versuche Ruhig zu bleiben, ich schlauberger gehe erst jetzt um 23 Uhr zum Briefkasten und ich habe ein Brief mit dem selben Text und des fast doppelten Betrages von Proinkasso, Hanau im Kasten.

Könnte losheulen, soll ich jetzt gar nicht reagieren, hab auch keinen Rechtsschutz, besser gesagt der Rechtsschutz wurde erst diese Woche beantragt und gilt erst in 3 Monaten soweit ich weiß,

war gerade an einem Widerspruchs-Schreiben und hab dann hier gelesen ich soll nix machen. Wieder andere haben sich dann doch beschwert, was soll ich jetzt machen.

Ich kann mir jetzt auch keinen Anwalt leisten und überhaupt ihr seht ich bin in Panik und hab total schlechte Laune.





ily08 schrieb:


> *Hi, *dann schließe ich mich meinen Vorrendnern einfach noch. Erhielt heute ebenfalls den beschriebenen Brief von *Proinkasso *im Auftraug der *Pactus AG *(fahrschulquiz.com).
> 
> Frage mich echt wo die meine Daten herhaben. Kann mich nicht erinnern sowas gemacht zu haben. Hier die Daten:
> 
> ...


----------



## carashin (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

LÄUFT GEGEN DIESE FIRMEN ALSO FAHRSCHULQUIZ UND PROINKASSO EVTL. eine Anzeige????? KÖNNTEN WIR DIE NICHT GEMEINSAM ANZEIGEN??


----------



## Heiko (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



carashin schrieb:


> LÄUFT GEGEN DIESE FIRMEN ALSO FAHRSCHULQUIZ UND PROINKASSO EVTL. eine Anzeige????? KÖNNTEN WIR DIE NICHT GEMEINSAM ANZEIGEN??


Deine Shift-Taste klemmt!


----------



## sascha (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



> Ich kann mir jetzt auch keinen Anwalt leisten und überhaupt ihr seht ich bin in Panik und hab total schlechte Laune.



Für deine Laune kann hier keiner was. Ansonsten: komm mal runter und les hier weiter:


----------



## carashin (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Sorry, hab ich was falsches geschrieben? Hatte nicht vor irgendwo meine Laune abzulassen, weil evtl. groß geschrieben??? Sollte nur nicht überlesen werden sorry  bin nicht so ein Forum-Mensch, kenne nicht wirklich die Regeln hier.

Nochmal Entschuldigung.

Danke hab den Beitrag schon gelesen, trotzdem schlägt mein Herz schneller und bin irgendwie aufgeregt. Lägt sich vielleicht morgen.

Aber nochmal die Frage, weiß jemand ob gegen diese Firma eine Anzeige läuft? Dann würd ich direkt auch eine weitere Anzeige daran anschließen.

Danke danke danke schonmal.


----------



## katzenjens (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Ich frage mich allen Ernstes, warum bricht bei einigen immer noch unbegründete Panik aus, wenn im gleichen Atemzug die zu lesenden Links gepostet werden?!

Es kann jeder behaupten, dass man einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat. Es kann auch jeder Mahnungen verschicken. Es kann auch jeder in den Mahnungen wirre Drohungen schreiben. Es gehört aber auch immer jemand dazu, der den Kram für bare Münze nimmt.

Dieses Forum, die Verbraucherzentralen und auch die Medien haben inzwischen zu Genüge dargestellt, was von der Drohkullisse zu halten ist.

Eine dringende Bitte an alle von der Nutzlosbranche betroffenen "Kunden":
 lesen, hören und verstehen! So dumm kann doch niemand sein, dass er um Hilfe schreit, selbige unentgeltlich bekommt aber doch nix damit anfangen kann.

Wenn ihr aus irgendwelchen Gründen Verständnisprobleme habt, fragt in Eurem Umfeld nach oder geht zur Verbraucherzentrale. Ich bekomme momentan aufgrund meiner Videos auch wieder massenweise Mails, allesamt mit Fragen, welche schon längst beantwortet sind. :wall:

Also, bitte beruhigen, die Gehirnzellen sammeln und dann feststellen, das es kein Problem gibt.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## carashin (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Ich höre und sehe mir gerade die Video's an.

Mein Frauen-Herz ist wahrscheinlich nicht so stark  wie dein Männer-Herz.

Naja aber jetzt geht es mir schon besser danke!

Ich war auch so in Panik weil nach der ersten Rechnung die ich bekam, hab ich mich bei der Verbraucherzentrale gemeldet, die haben leider mehr ignoriert als dass die eine Info gegeben haben, sie meinten nur es gehen so viele Anfragen an, da können die im Moment meine Anfrage nicht bearbeiten, liegt nun schon ca. 6 Monate zurück und die haben immer noch nichts bearbeitet.

Die 1. Rechnung kam im Nov-Dez. hab daraufhin meinen GMX-Account gelöscht und habe daher auch nie ne Mahnung erhalten, und jetzt steht in dem Inkasso-Schreiben dieses typische mit den Mahnungen.

Komisch nie erhalten.

Danke kann jetzt besser schlafen. Werde einfach nichts mehr tun und auf einen evtl. Mahnbescheid warten.


----------



## sascha (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



> Werde einfach nichts mehr tun und auf einen evtl. Mahnbescheid warten.



Da würde ich lieber auf einen Sechser im Lotto warten. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Lotto-Sechsers ist nämlich weitaus höher als die eines Mahnbescheids dieses Volks...


----------



## Zimtstern99 (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Ich habe nach der E-Mail-Mahnung jetzt nach 1,5 Monaten auch diesen Brief von der Inkassostelle bekommen. Die sind ganz schön unverschämt...bezahlen werde ich das sicher nicht. naja ich werd montag auch mal zur verbraucherzentrale gehen und da nachfragen wie das jetzt weitergehen soll.

Hat eigentlich jemand hier schon erlebt wie das weitergeht nach diesem Inkasso-Brief wenn man nicht reagiert, widerspricht oder sonst was macht?


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Warum macht ihr alle in die Hosen, nur weil eine Mail/ein sonstiges Geschreibsel von der Proinkasso GmbH aus Hanau eintrudelt? Mann, Mann!

Dieses "Inkassounternehmen" ist bereits seit Jahren dafür bekannt, dass sich dessen Klientel überwiegend aus Betreibern der Nutzlosbranche zusammensetzt!

Das begann vor nunmehr über drei Jahren mit der Probino-Affaire der NewAdMedia GmbH aus dem hessischen Hochheim und setzte sich nahtlos mit anderen Auftraggebern fort.

In einem Fall hat es dieses "Unternehmen" auf 25 (i.W. fünfundzwanzig) Mahnungen an ein und denselben User gebracht  :-D


----------



## sascha (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



> In einem Fall hat es dieses "Unternehmen" auf 25 (i.W. fünfundzwanzig) Mahnungen an ein und denselben User gebracht



...und es gab trotzdem keinen Mahnbescheid und keine Klage, keinen Schufa-Eintrag, keine Strafanzeige, keine Pfändung und keine schwarzen Männer vor der Tür.


----------



## dvill (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Das Elend der Beratung durch die Verbraucherzentralen ist der Umstand, dass sie als seriöse Beratungsstelle für Fälle beraten, in denen ein Verbraucher mit einem halbwegs zivilisierten Unternehmen im Kontakt ist.

Dann gehört es zu den guten Sitten, diesem Partner einen schriftlichen Widerspruch zu senden, wenn er unberechtigte oder zu widersprechende Forderungen erhebt.

Es gibt aber nicht nur Pflichten für Geneppte, sondern auch im Vorfeld Informationspflichten für Gewerbetreibende. Ein gesitteter Kaufmann wird dem Verbraucher immer auch seine Pflichtinformationen gemäß Gesetz mitliefern. Dann ist ein schriftlicher Widerspruch kein Problem.

Die Täuschen-und-Drohen-Mafia gibt dem Verbraucher jedoch zu keiner Zeit klare Kontaktinformationen. Die verstecken sich hinter abenteuerlichen Postfachanschriften, hinter denen in nachvollziehbarer Weise niemand auszumachen ist.

Die anonym per Mail eintreffenden Mahnschreiben unterscheiden sich durch nichts vom üblichen Mailmüll von Passwort-Phischern usw..

Es ist absurd, wenn Verbraucher auf Mailmüll formvollendet schriftlich unter Offenbarung aller persönlicher Daten antworten sollen, wenn die Absender völlig im Dunkeln fischen dürfen und auf die Angabe nachvollziehbarer Kontaktdaten bewusst verzichten, um genau einen ordnungsgemäßen Widerspruch soweit zu erschweren, dass viele Betroffene an den "taktischen" Schwierigkeiten letztlich scheitern.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Verbrauchern daraus Schwierigkeiten entstehen können, dass sie auf anonymen Mailmüll nicht in Schriftform an nicht ermittelbare Anschriften reagiert hätten.


----------



## ily08 (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

*Community*
Schön, dass man nicht allein ist, oder? Hätte man sich denken können, dass gleich hunderte diesen Brief bekommen haben. Einige sind ja nun auch völlig aufgelöst  hier im Forum angekommen.

Hatte zuerst auch ein etwas flaues Gefühl im Magen, aber nachdem ich mich hier schlauf gelesen habe (mein erster Beitrag: klick!) und auch einfach mal Google bemühte, geht es mir schon besser.

*
weiter gelesen:*
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=236029#post236029
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...funden-deutschlands-kurioseste-inkassobriefe/
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/

*Zukunft*
Wie es hier im Forum schon überalle gesagt wurde. Einfach ignorieren und abwarten. Es kann sein, dass weitere Mahnungen kommen, indenen sich der Preis erhöht. Bis zu einer Anzeige schaffen die es nicht, so Zitat von Computerbetrug.de. Erst ab dem Mahnbescheid von einem Gericht würde ich reagieren.... ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden. Meine Frist läuft ja, so ProINkasse am 23.05.08 ab.

Sollte es noch mehr Schreiben geben, dann mache ich einen neuen Thread auf. Dieser wird ja zu unübersichtlich. Fasse dort dann mal alle Ergebnisse zusammen.


----------



## ily08 (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

*Geschädigte 2008*

Habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht und gezählt. Wir sind aktuell: 18 Geschädigte nur in diesem Thread.


silvermaster
ramon88
sineo
keinklickzuviel
schneewittchen91
Soldpe
Magic
Xx_nasty
crazy beede
stroem
Jane74
Maligne
luthien
ich / ily08
prol
deadmad
crashin
Zimtstern99

wer was dagegen hat in dieser Liste zu stehen, bitte eine E-Mail an mich: *Kontakt:* [...]

Bitte keine Panik - lest euch die Hilfe der recht kompetenten Leute hier durch und haltet uns auf dem laufenden was weitere Mahnungen angeht. Ich warte ebenfalls. Bin gespannt wie weit die gehen. (Obwohl wir das ja schon wissen....)

_[Mailadresse gemäß NUBs entfernt. Nachrichten können im Forum ausgetauscht werden. (bh)]_


----------



## Wembley (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



ily08 schrieb:


> Sollte es noch mehr Schreiben geben, dann mache ich einen neuen Thread auf. Dieser wird ja zu unübersichtlich. Fasse dort dann mal alle Ergebnisse zusammen.


Bitte nicht. Hier haben wir dann wenigstens eine gewisse Chronologie (inkl. Mahnschreiben). Wobei die ja nicht immer wieder gepostet werden müssen.
Ein neuer Thread macht alles nur noch unübersichtlicher. Vergiss nicht, dass wir es hier in "Allgemeines" mit vielen Seiten zu tun haben und natürlich mit noch mehr unsinnigen Mahnschreiben. Diese Schreiben haben aber alle was gemeinsam: Viel heiße Luft und wenig dahinter. Dieses Spiel kennen wir schon seit über zwei Jahren.



ily08 schrieb:


> Bitte keine Panik - lest euch die Hilfe der recht kompetenten Leute hier durch und haltet uns auf dem laufenden was weitere Mahnungen angeht. Ich warte ebenfalls. Bin gespannt wie weit die gehen. (Obwohl wir das ja schon wissen....)


:thumb: Richtig. Panik ist wirklich nicht angebracht. Lesen ist wichtig. Die Spannung, was weitere Schreiben angeht, hält sich allerdings bei den hier länger postenden Mitgliedern in engen Grenzen. Wie oben schon erwähnt: Viel heiße Luft.........


----------



## prol (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Moin allen.

Als erstes entschuldige ich mich für mein schlechtes Deutsch.
Bin Russe..... 
also..... ich hab ein Vorschlag. Und zwar, vielleicht können alle betoffenen zusammen setzen und ein Brief an eine öffentliche Zeitung (z.B. Bild) schreiben mit unseren Unterschriften. Damit es alle andere betroffenen wissen, dass die nicht allein da stehen und kann vielleicht auch Regierung was machen oder stellung nehmen...


----------



## Kidoh (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo ily08,
kannst mich auch in Deine Liste aufnehmen. Allerdings passt die Überschrift "Geschädigte" nicht so ganz. Da ich sicher nicht bezahle und ein Widerrufsschreiben für überflüssig halte ( meine persönliche Meinung ), hatte ich auch keine Unkosten ( im Gegensatz zur  Inkassobude :- ). 
Aber das ist nicht der erste Brief einer Inkassofirma wegen angeblicher Dienstleistungen im Internet. Wenn die erst mal deine Adresse haben,
wirst Du mit so 'nem Zeug zugemüllt. 
Schöne Grüsse
Kidoh


----------



## dvill (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Im ebundesanzeiger.de gibt es mit der Suche den "Jahresabschluss zum 31.12.2006" für die Proinkasso GmbH.

Im staatsanzeiger-hessen.de oder bei den handelsregisterbekanntmachungen.de finde ich derzeit nichts. Mal sehen.


----------



## carashin (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo prol,

ich hatte über google auf anderen Seiten noch andere Geschädigte gefunden ca. vor 6 Monaten.

Daraufhin hatte ich auch so eine Idee, habe dann stern.tv angefragt ob die was machen würden wenn wir Geschädigte alle gemeinsam uns an ster TV wenden würden.

Bei denen kam leider ne Absage die könnten sich nicht um alles kümmern, dabei haben die manchmal echt nur unnötige Beiträge um irgendwen oder sogar Hunde die Nachwuchs bekommen zur Schau zu stellen.

Bild wäre auch ne Methode, aber ich denke bei so vielen Fallen im Internet wird es schwer sein eine Sendung zu finden, die die Firma noch bis in die Schweiz besucht. Wäre aber super die mal im Fernsehn zu sehn wenn die sich Abschotten und die Jalousie an jedem Fenster runterlassen.


----------



## W-48 (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Ich denke, insbesondere über die Funktion der Inkassounternehmen sollte aufgeklärt werden. Das Wort "Inkasso" löst bei vielen Angst aus. Viele verbinden Inkasso mit schwarzgekleideten, kräftigen Männern, die plötzlich vor der Haustür stehen. In der letzten Akte 08 - Sendung vom 13.05.2008 hat ein Informant behauptet, etwa die Hälfte der angeschriebenen würden weich und zahlen. 
Wenn das stimmt - es wäre eine Katastrophe. 

Ich werde verschiedene Redaktionen dahingehend anschreiben, wenn jemand persönliche Kontakte zu einem Journalisten hat, wäre das natürlich vorteilhaft.


----------



## prol (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



W-48 schrieb:


> Ich werde verschiedene Redaktionen dahingehend anschreiben, wenn jemand persönliche Kontakte zu einem Journalisten hat, wäre das natürlich vorteilhaft.



wenn du meine Unterstüzung brauchst - bin voll dabei.


----------



## sascha (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



> Ich werde verschiedene Redaktionen dahingehend anschreiben, wenn jemand persönliche Kontakte zu einem Journalisten hat, wäre das natürlich vorteilhaft.



Von den 300 Journalisten-Kollegen, die ich kenne, haben ungefähr 298 davon schon über die Masche berichtet. Ich fürchte, den Aktionismus kannst du dir sparen.

Was du aber machen kannst: Ab und zu suchen Redaktionen hier im Forum ganz gezielt nach Opfern einer bestimmten Masche, um an ihnen exemplarisch über Internetfallen zu berichten. Da kannst du dich melden, die freuen sich.


----------



## keinklickzuviel (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Tja, die Proinkasso GmbH lässt zwischen ihren mails nicht soviel Zeit vergehen, habe heute nochmal dieselbe mail wie Freitag erhalten, mit dem Betreff:

Sehr geehrte/r (falscher Vorname) wir bitte um sofortige Begleichung. [xxxxxx]

Die machen sich noch nicht mal die Mühe um korrekte Rechtschreibung....zumindest das könnte man doch erwarten, oder?

Ich habe 4 Tage Zeit, die Summe zu begleichen......was ich natürlich nicht tun werde. Bin nur gespannt, wie hartnäckig die sind..:wall:


----------



## Sineo (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

So habe auch wieder eine mail bekommen heute morgen vom Inkassobüro.

Steht eigentlich überall das gleiche drin und das ich nochmal ne Ratenzahlung machen kann und den Betrag im vollen Umfang anerkenne  Nicht mal meinen Namen kennen die dann kommt noch dazu das die Firma ja veranlassne kann zu Pfänden usw hört sich schon witzig an. 
Am geilsten ist dieser Satz:

Sie hat am 4.3.2008 folgende Leistung für Sie erbracht:
- Zugang zum Memberbereich www.fahrschulquiz.xxxxx

Selbst wenn man bzw ich mich dort angemeldet hätte wäre das glaube ich der teuerste Zugang für ein Portal den ich je gesehen habe ! Nicht mal die alten 0190er nummern waren so teuer.



Gruß Sineo


----------



## samsunlu88 (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

hi , 

also ich habe mich wohl auch auf dieser seite angemeldet und vor kurzem diesen brief per post von der proinkasso erhalten ..... Die angegebene Ip müsste wenn von der Schule sein, weil ich mit einem Klassenkameraden kurz dadrin war nur mich nicht daran erinnern kann mich angemeldet zu haben und ebenso auch keine bestätigungs email erhalten habe .... bis die 1 mahnung wusste ich nicht das ich dort angemeldet bin....

Nun meine Frage war schon jmd bei der Verbraucherzentrle oder sooo ??  Ich werde am Mittwoch zu meinem Anwalt gehen und mich informieren was man dagegen machen kann....


----------



## wahlhesse (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo,

bis Mittwoch hast Du ja noch etwas Zeit. Derweil ein paar Tipps:

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen 

4) entspannen

Dann solltest Du feststellen, dass Du Mittwoch doch Zeit für andere Dinge des Lebens hast 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## samsunlu88 (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

danke für die tipps bin schon ein wenig erleichtert  Beim Anwalt hab ich eigentlich ein anderes termin aber werde die sache trotzdem ansprechen, obwohl er mir wahrscheinlich das selber erzählen wirrd!


----------



## Sineo (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Ich habe jetzt innerhalb von2 Tagen 3mal einund die selbe E-mail von dem Inkassobüro bekommen und jedesmal mit der Aufforderung das ich innerhalb der nächsten 4 Tage zahlen soll. Wenn das so weiter geht und immer wieder den Aufschub von den 4 Tagen bekomme hab ich Zeit bis zur Rente und mehr 



Gruß Sineo


----------



## Zimtstern99 (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Sineo schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt innerhalb von2 Tagen 3mal einund die selbe E-mail von dem Inkassobüro bekommen und jedesmal mit der Aufforderung das ich innerhalb der nächsten 4 Tage zahlen soll. Wenn das so weiter geht und immer wieder den Aufschub von den 4 Tagen bekomme hab ich Zeit bis zur Rente und mehr
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Sineo



Ja auf meinen Widerspruchsbrief, hab ich auch diese e-mail bekommen, dass ich innerhalb 4 Tagen zahlen soll....oha ich hab schon angst  die lassen echt nicht locker, gut dass der mist bei mir eh automatisch im spam-ordner landet :wall:


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Zimtstern99 schrieb:


> die lassen echt nicht locker, gut dass der mist bei mir eh automatisch im spam-ordner landet


To whom it concerns? Hauptsache, der Papierkorb ist groß genug! Denn er muss in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten noch so einiges aufnehmen  :-D


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Automatisches Löschen nach 30 Tagen rulez. :sun:


----------



## Sineo (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Die Masche ist gut vielleicht sollte ich auch mal Willkürlich an Phantasie adressen ne Rechnung schicken wo die Leute dann 4 Tage Zeit haben mir 199,73 € zu überweisen 



Gruß Sineo


----------



## Schlumpf (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier und habe auch von denen so ein Schreiben erhalten.
Ich habe mich nie angemeldet, aber auf einen Link von so einem
E-Mail geklickt und dann gleich wieder geschlossen.
Dass ich nicht zahle ist klar. 

Das habe ich gerade gefunden:

Schweizerische Kriminalprävention

LG Schlumpf


----------



## samsunlu88 (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

wie wärs denn wenn wir alle uns bei SECO beschweren ?


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



samsunlu88 schrieb:


> wie wärs denn wenn wir alle uns bei SECO beschweren ?


Nur zu! Offenbar plant man einen Standortwechsel:


> Die Pactus AG, Baselstrasse 47, CH - 6003 Luzern, sucht per sofort Büroräume in Stuttgart-Zentrum. Größe: ab 400 m². Bitte ausschließlich Angebote vollständig renovierter und IT-verkabelter Immobilien.
> 
> Angebote an:
> Pactus AG, Pactus Consulting AG, Baselstrasse 47, CH - 6003 Luzern, Schweiz


----------



## Schlumpf (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo,
meine Beschwerde an die SECO ist gerade raus. Die Anzeige mit der
Immobiliensuche stand schon vor einem halben Jahr im Internet, als
ich das erste Mail von der Pactus erhalten habe. Ich glaube ja nicht,
dass die ernst gemeint ist. Wahrscheinlich soll sie nur die "Seriösität"
einer "expandierenden" Firma vortäuschen. 

LG Schlumpf


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Schlumpf schrieb:


> Die Anzeige mit der Immobiliensuche stand schon vor einem halben Jahr im Internet, als ich das erste Mail von der Pactus erhalten habe. Ich glaube ja nicht, dass die ernst gemeint ist. Wahrscheinlich soll sie nur die "Seriösität" einer "expandierenden" Firma vortäuschen.


Und außerdem: Wenn Standortwechsel, dann Dubai oder Tortola! In Deutschland ist man viel zu angreifbar (oder auch nicht, wie viele Beispiele aus der Nutzlosbranche belegen)  :unzufrieden:


----------



## Jane74 (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo Leute,,

Na nun platz mir aber langsam der Kragen,, habe inerhalb der letzten 2 Wochen wieder zwei E-Mails erhalten. In der letzten vordert man mich auf ,doch innerhalb der nächsten vier Tage den Betrag von 173 Euro zu bezahlen...Haben die eigendlich nen A..... offen:wall:
bis jetzt habe ich noch nicht einmal wiederrufen....mal schauen was dabei rauskommt...aber eins ist sicher,die werden nicht einen cent sehen.LG


----------



## jupp11 (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Jane74 schrieb:


> Na nun platz mir aber langsam der Kragen,, habe inerhalb der letzten 2 Wochen wieder zwei E-Mails erhalten.


Sich darüber aufzuregen lohnt nicht. Stell dich darauf ein noch viele Spammails zu bekommen.


----------



## Schlumpf (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

....oder sich beim zuständigen Landgericht Hanau beschweren.

LG Schlumpf


----------



## Miss666 (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hey, Leute :-p

wir haben heute auch Post bekommen vom Schweizer Inkasso-Büro Pactus bla bla...waren zunächst total entsetzt, da wir diese Seite nie benutzt haben und auch nicht annähernd ähnliche Webs  da fragen wir uns doch, woher die unsere Adresse haben?! Zumal unter der angeblich gespeicherten IP nicht die Adresse gespeichert ist, an die der Brief gerichtet war...also schließt dies doch auf irgendeine Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Unternehmen, wie krass!!! Eine Email haben wir ebenso nie erhalten! Man macht sich wirklich fertig im ersten Augenblick, aber nun haben wir mal im Forum gestöbert und sehen ja nun, dass wir nicht die einzigen sind :-? mal gucken, welche Wege wir beschreiten werden...auf jeden Fall NICHT ZAHLEN :-D

MfG,
Missi


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Miss666 schrieb:


> wir haben heute auch Post bekommen vom Schweizer Inkasso-Büro Pactus


Da verwechselst du sicher etwas, denn ein "Schweizer Inkassobüro Pactus" ist bislang noch nicht in Erscheinung getreten. Höre ich zum ersten Mal


----------



## Reducal (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> "Schweizer Inkassobüro Pactus" ... Höre ich zum ersten Mal


Ich nicht, siehe > HIER <.


----------



## Miss666 (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

ÄÄÄÄHMMM... richtig... also korrekt fordert die Schweizer FIRMA Pactus AG von uns 173,21 € ein, und zwar über das Inkasso-Unternehmen "Proinkasso GmbH" aus Hanau....
SORRY :-p war wohl etwas übereifrig, naja, aber irgendwie hings so zusammen :sun: normal ist das jedenfalls nicht, []!!!!


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Miss666 schrieb:


> ÄÄÄÄHMMM... richtig... also korrekt fordert die Schweizer FIRMA Pactus AG von uns 173,21 € ein, und zwar über das Inkasso-Unternehmen "Proinkasso GmbH" aus Hanau....


Die kennt man zur Genüge - sind ja auch nach eigener Bekundung "bekannt durch TV und Rundfunk"  :-D


----------



## Miss666 (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

*Geschädigte 2008*



silvermaster
ramon88
sineo
keinklickzuviel
schneewittchen91
Soldpe
Magic
Xx_nasty
crazy beede
stroem
Jane74
Maligne
luthien
ich / ily08
prol
deadmad
crashin
Zimtstern99
*Miss666* :-D


----------



## blizzy (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Ja, und? Welchen Sinn soll die Aufzählung ergeben?


----------



## stefan1981 (8 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo,

auch ich habe diesen Link angeklickt. Allerdings habe ich diese Mails einfach bisher nur ignoriert, was auch richtig war.
Da ich nicht gezahlt habe möchten diese [ edit]  zudem noch Mahngebühren von mir haben.
Ich werde sicherlich nichts bezahlen.
Meine Frage ist nur was ich machen soll!?
Anscheinend sind einige in diese Falle getappt.
Normalerweise sollte man diesen Link kopieren und den Herschaften von der Pactus AG kommentarlos mailen.
Was würdet Ihr mir raten!?
Einfach abwarten oder eine schriftliche Kündigung einreichen!?



Hier mal das Schreiben:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sehr geehrte/r XXX[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]die Pactus AG hat uns mit dem Einzug der offenen Forderung beauftragt. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sie hat am 8.12.2007 folgende Leistung für Sie erbracht:
> - Zugang zum Memberbereich .fahrschulquiz.com  [/FONT]
> ...


----------



## wahlhesse (8 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen 

4) entspannen


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



stefan1981 schrieb:


> Einfach abwarten oder eine schriftliche Kündigung einreichen!?



Zur Frage ob es überhaupt Sinn  macht zu reagieren:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## Schlumpf (8 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo stefan1981,

und hier nochmal, wie das die Schweizer Behörden sehen.
Newsblog der Schweizerischen Kriminalprävention

LG Schlumpf :smile:


----------



## deadmad (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Na toll, ich habe erst die blöden email bekommen, dann kam von Proinkasso ein Brief zu der Anschrift meiner Eltern.
Nun bekomm ich wieder eine Nachricht, wo mir mit dem Eintrag in die Schufadatei gedroht wird wenn ich nicht innerhalb von 4 Tagen mein Geld überweise.

Also ich werde die ~170Eur nicht bezahlen.
Ich werde am Montag wieder zur Polizei gehen und dort eine Strafanzeige stellen.


Kann mir einer sagen, ob das der richtige Weg ist?Wie soll ich vorgehen?


----------



## physicus (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> 1) Das lesen:
> Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de
> 
> 2) Das schauen:
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.



Anzeigen werden vermtlich nicht viel bringen. Bisher sind die immer im Sand verlaufen. Die "Unternehmer" sind nicht aufzuspüren und es handelt sich für die Staatsanwaltschaften um nicht verfolgungswürdige Fälle.

Wenn Du noch etwas im Forum liest (die erste (Vorstellung des Problems) und die letzten Seiten (aktuelle Entwicklungen) eines Threads reichen völlig), bekommst noch mehr Informationen...


LG
P


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



deadmad schrieb:


> ..., wo mir mit dem Eintrag in die Schufadatei gedroht wird


Im Kasperle-Theater droht auch immer große Gefahr durch den bösen Wolf. Obwohl der seit Jahrzehnten viel Angst verbreitet, hat er noch niemanden gebissen.

Soll heißen: Per Mail kann jeder jeden Schwachsinn verbreiten. Mit der Realität hat das nichts zu tun. Die Schufa speichert keine Daten über Minderjährige.

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails ohne nachvollziehbaren Absender mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten verdienen keine Reaktion. Kostenfallensteller verursachen keine realen Probleme. Manche reiten sich selbst rein, indem sie selbst ohne Not gegenüber Behörden Angaben machen, deren Bedeutung sie selbst nicht begreifen.


----------



## ily08 (15 Juni 2008)

*endlose Geschichte*

*Hi Leute, *
dann melde ich mich auch nochmal. Erhielt zwischendurch eine *zweite Mahnung*, die ich ignorierte. Landete auch schon automatisch im SPAM. Nun hab ich was neues per E-Mail bekommen. Davon hat noch keiner von euch berichtet, daher halte ich es für "beitragswürdig".

*Meldung bei der Schufa*

*Absender: * [email protected]
*Betreff: * *NAME* - Hinweis zur Datenübermittlung an die SCHUFA [......]
*Datum:* 14.06.2008 21:19



> Wichtiger Hinweis zur Datenübermittlung an die SCHUFA
> 
> Pactus AG  fahrschulquiz . com 	 		096,00 EUR
> bisherige Mahnkosten unseres Mandanten 	  8,00 EUR
> ...



*meine vorherigen Beiträge:*
1. das erste Anschreiben
2. zweiter Beitrag
3. Liste der Geschädigten

*Linksammlung*
Eine kleine Sammlung aller Links, die bisher in diesem Thread gepostet wurden.

1. Artikel von Computerbetrug.de
Dubiose Werbung: Per Führerscheintest in die Kostenfalle
Was Sie über Inkassobüros wissen sollten
Kostenfallen im Internet - für eilige Leser

2. weitere Beiträge aus dem Forum
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief
Brieffreundschaft oder nicht

3. Links aus der Schweiz
Internet-Schwindler zocken mit Abofallen kräftig ab
Proinkasso GmbH, verschickt Mahnungen...
allgemeiner Blog des SKP

*Fazit*
Wer bisher alles aufmerksam gelesen hat, muss unweigerlich feststellen, dass Panik immernoch nicht angebracht ist. Mit der obenstehnden Schufaeintragung ist zwar ein neues Level erreicht, aber dennoch *kein Grund zur Panik*. 

*Ignoriert einfach die Briefe*, die E-Mails oder was ihr sonst noch so bekommt. Widerspruchsmails sind auch nicht von nöten. Wer dennoch sehr unsicher ist, der sollte seinen Anwalt befragen. 

Alle Angaben sind hier zwar ohne Gewöhr, aber bisher wurde noch niemand vor Gericht gezerrt, und dies wird wohl auch nie geschehen. Ich warte weiter ab und werde meinen Papierkorb etwas vergrößern.

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Siehe auch: Leere Drohung mit der Schufa


> Außerdem sollte es sich mittlerweile rumgesprochen haben, dass standardmäßige Drohungen mit Schufa-Einträgen rechtswidrig sind, sofern die Forderung nicht unbestritten oder gerichtlich festgestellt ist (aktuelles Urteil des Amtsgerichts Plön).


Am besten den Müll direkt der Schufa überlassen.


----------



## deadmad (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Soweit habe ich es ja auch ruhen gelassen.Dann auf einmal ein Brief im Kasten meiner Eltern für mich,dass hat mich schon gewundert!
Nun die mail, die ich auch als unwichtig eingestuft habe.
Ich warte jetzt einfach darauf,dass ich wieder ein Brief bekomm.

Ich bin schon 23Jahre alt!!!
Ich habe keinen Rechtschutz!!!


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Im Umgang mit schwachsinnigem Mahndrohtheater von Kostenfallenstellern braucht man keine Rechtschutzversicherung. Gesunder Menschenverstand reicht völlig aus.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



deadmad schrieb:


> ein Brief im Kasten meiner Eltern für mich,dass hat mich schon gewundert!



Ist deren Problem, wenn die Deine gültige Anschrift nicht haben.
Strenggenommen könntest Du den Brief in den Kasten zurückschmeissen: "Zurück an Absender, Adressat unbekannt verzogen", wenn Du gar nicht mehr bei Deinen Eltern wohnst.



deadmad schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Rechtschutz!!!



Unerheblich.
Klagen seitens dieses Anbieters sind so selten wie Diamanten im Kuhstall.
Schon ein Mahnbescheid kommt zu 99.99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht. Da müssten die selbsternannten "Fahrlehrer" erstmal die Kosten vorstrecken. Das lassen die hübsch bleiben, weil da ein Großteil der Leute einfach nur widersprechen würde.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Da müssten die selbsternannten "Fahrlehrer" erstmal die Kosten vorstrecken.



Bei den Größenordungen der (ungerechtfertigten)  Forderungen immerhin 23 € pro Mahnbescheid 
die die  Nutzlosbetreiber per Vorkasse löhnen müßten

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## thomas130478 (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Bekomme ständig Briefe von der Firma pro Inkasso.
Genau der selbe Vorgang wie hier beschrieben wird bekomme ich auch.

Was haltet ihr von einer Sammelanzeige??

_[Hinreichend bekanntes Mahndrohschreiben entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## jupp11 (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



thomas130478 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einer Sammelanzeige??


Wa soll das sein?  Sammelklage  gibt es nicht in Deutschland.

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## thomas130478 (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

woher hat die Firma fahrschulquiz meine Daten?
weiß das Jemand-.


----------



## Sineo (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Ich glaube von jemandem aus Deutschland ne Adresse zu bekommen ist nicht wirklich schwer. Ich habe heute diese mail bekommen.



> Wichtiger Hinweis zur Datenübermittlung an die SCHUFA
> 
> Pactus AG  fahrschulquiz . com 	 096,00 EUR
> bisherige Mahnkosten unseres Mandanten 	 8,00 EUR
> ...






Gruß Sineo


----------



## Xx_nasty (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: endlose Geschichte*



			
				Sineo schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtiger Hinweis zur Datenübermittlung an die SCHUFA
> 
> Pactus AG fahrschulquiz . com 096,00 EUR
> bisherige Mahnkosten unseres Mandanten 8,00 EUR
> ...



_..lol, die hab ich gestern auch bekommen, da denkt man man kann hier mal was kewles neues posten, dann habt ihr die wieder zuerst bekommen *gg bei mir wechseln sich jetzt fahrschulquiz.com und nachbarschaft24.de wöchentlich ab mit mahnbriefen und vorgedruckten überweisungen und e-mails  hab hier schon nen richtig tollen stapel liegen :sun:_


----------



## HUmax (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Wenn man wirklich auf mehrere Nutzlosseiten reinfällt, sollte man vielleicht mal überlegen, was man im Internet falsch macht.


----------



## blizzy (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



HUmax schrieb:


> ...sollte man vielleicht mal überlegen, was man im Internet falsch macht.


 
Zunächst sollte man eine Sprache richtig lernen, dann eine Zange suchen und das Kabel kappen. Letzteres soll angeblich helfen


----------



## deadmad (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Also sollen wir auf diese dubiosen emails mit der Androhung auf einen Eintrag in die Schufa auch einfach nur wegheften und abwarten was als nächstes kommt?


----------



## samsunlu88 (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

hi leute ,
noch eine email von der proinkasso das ich einen schufa eintrag kriegen werde hmmmm


----------



## HUmax (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

"SCHUFA-Schock" - Die "standardmäßige" Androhung einer "SCHUFA"-Meldung berechtigt zur Geltendmachung eines Unterlassungsanspruchs, wenn nicht unbestrittene oder rechtskräftig festgestellte Forderungen des Anbieters gegenüber dem Kunden vorliegen.


----------



## ily08 (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

*@HUmax und Co*

Das ist hier ein Thread für Betroffene und soll Informationen zur Beruhigung bieten. Keiner soll sich hier anhören müssen, wie "blöd" er ist oder war, weil er angeblich die Seiten besucht hat. Ich tat dies z.B. nicht und bin dennoch betroffen. 

*back to topic bitte*. Es muss ja nicht jeder Thread so zer-redet werden! Da sollten die Moderatoren auch ein wenig drauf achten.


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Keine Angst ily08, wir sind da sehr genau am lesen der Beiträge. Und im Kern steckt da schon ein Funken Wahrheit im Beitrag von Humax drin. Wer *mehrmals* auf die gleiche Masche dieser "Anbieter" hereinfällt, sollte sich tatsächlich Sorgen um seinen Umgang mit dem Medium Internet machen und sich Informationen einholen, wie solche Situationen vermeidbar sind. Oder auch einfach mal hier fragen, wie man sich schützen bzw. vorbeugen kann.

Sicherlich hätte das auch anders formuliert werden können. Ich denke jedoch, das ist jetzt auch klargeworden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



deadmad schrieb:


> Also sollen wir auf diese dubiosen emails mit der Androhung auf einen Eintrag in die Schufa auch einfach nur wegheften und abwarten was als nächstes kommt?


Genauso würde ichs machen.

Übrigens hat unser Proinkassianer bis vor ca. zwei Jahren noch wesentlich "schärfere Drohgeschütze" aufgefahren. Er schrieb, neben dem oben bereits angeführten Geblubbere, noch zusätzlich:


> _Liegt es in Ihrem Interesse zukünftig als zahlungsunfähig geführt zu werden, mit allen unangenehmen Folgen, die durch die von uns eingeleiteten Maßnahmen entstünden?
> Dies wäre unter anderem:
> Mahnbescheid/Vollstreckungsbescheid
> Zwangsvollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher
> ...


----------



## Kalle59 (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Wie bereits schon erwähnt erreichten mich Bettelmails einer Pactus AG/fahrschulquiz . com die ich in einem Ordner Namens "Nutzlos" virtuell abgeheftet habe.
Nun erreichen mich Bettelmails einer Proinkasso GmbH, diesmal werde ich diese und nachfolgende Mails in einen Ordner Namens "Inkassomüll" virtuell abspeichern.
Ungerechtfertigte Forderungen bleiben immer das was sie sind, ungerechtfertigt.


----------



## Sineo (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



HUmax schrieb:


> Und? Hast jetzt Schiss und zahlst?
> 
> Auf das Gesabber der dubiosen Proinkasso soll man bekanntlich nicht viel geben.




Nein wollte nur alle anweseden mitteilen was gekommen ist und den besten Satz habe ich rot markiert ihc meiner er ist aber auch gut... bekannt durch Rundfunk und TV...... konnteste wahrscheinlich auf neunLive ein Mahnbescheid gewinnen oder sowas.



Gruß Sineo


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Sineo schrieb:


> bekannt durch Rundfunk und TV...... konnteste wahrscheinlich auf neunLive ein Mahnbescheid gewinnen oder sowas.


Nein, die sind tatsächlich bekannt durch Rundfunk und TV  :-D  :


> *Geldeintreiber von proinkasso ebenfalls durchsucht*
> Unbestätigten Informationen zufolge werden derzeit auch die Räumlichkeiten der ebenfalls in den Fall verwickelten proinkasso GmbH in Hanau durchsucht. Die Firma war durch rüde Geldeintreiber-Methoden für ihre Mandantin newadmedia aufgefallen und aufgrund dessen jüngst erst aus dem Inkasso-Bundesverband entfernt worden.


Seinerzeit waren etliche TV-Teams mit vor Ort.


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

...etwas vom Thema abschweifend die Frage, was ist aus der Sache geworden? Die StA Wiesbaden hat das Verfahren gegen den Beschuldigten aus Hochheim bis heute noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Smaendi (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Also ich hab mich angeblich im Dezember bei dened "angemeldet"...
was mich stutzig gemacht hat, woher haben die meinen Namen? von der IP wohl nicht, dass läuft nicht nter meinem namen.
Hab sie überhaupt nicht ernst genommen, hab ihnen geschrieben, sie sollen mir bitte eine Rechnung per Post schicken etc...
haben sie natürlich nicht. Jetzt drohen sie mir mit einem, Eintrag in die Schufa, wollt schon grad bezahlen, dann dacht ich mir, ich google noch ein wenig, gut jetzt möcht ich doch nicht zahlen bin mir aber nicht sicher... Was meint ihr
? sorry wegen schreibfehlern, hab meinetochter auf`m arm


----------



## deadmad (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Alles was per email kommt braucht man  nicht beachten.
Guck mal woher das Inkassobüro kommt?
Schreibe auf dem gleichen wege wie du die Nachricht bekommen hast.
Wenn es ein seriöses Inkassobüro ist, dann bekommst du einen Brief mit Rückantwort wo du deinen Einspruch erheben kannst.


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Smaendi schrieb:


> .... wollt schon grad bezahlen ....


Aber warum das denn? Du weißt doch gar nichts von einem verbindlichen Vertrag. Daten lassen sich über alle möglichen Quellen beschaffen und nur weil einer dir schreibt, dass er Geld von dir will, müsste der erstmal beweisen können, dass dem tatsächlich so ist.


----------



## HUmax (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Smaendi schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich angeblich im Dezember bei dened "angemeldet"...
> was mich stutzig gemacht hat, woher haben die meinen Namen? von der IP wohl nicht, dass läuft nicht nter meinem namen.
> Hab sie überhaupt nicht ernst genommen, hab ihnen geschrieben, sie sollen mir bitte eine Rechnung per Post schicken etc...
> haben sie natürlich nicht. Jetzt drohen sie mir mit einem, Eintrag in die Schufa, wollt schon grad bezahlen, dann dacht ich mir, ich google noch ein wenig, gut jetzt möcht ich doch nicht zahlen bin mir aber nicht sicher... Was meint ihr?



Das lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...er-mahnung-bekommen-was-jetzt-zu-tun-ist.html

Das schauen: Info-Videos von katzenjens


----------



## Smaendi (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Wenn man sich nicht auskennt, bekommt man eben schnell angst :wall:
Ich mein, die sind jetzt schon seitdezember daran, mir irgendweilche e-mails zu schicken...
Und was wird nach ihrer Drohung mit der Schufa kommen? Gar nichts mehr?
Außerdem bin ich verunsichert, weil ich ihnen schon zurück geschrieben hab, ob ich nicht vielleicht was fasches gesagt hab, und irgendwie damit den Vertrag anerkenne?! Aber das würden die mir gleich unter die Nase halten oder?


----------



## Smaendi (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



> *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wichtiger Hinweis zur Datenübermittlung an die SCHUFA[/FONT]*
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pactus AG  fahrschulquiz . com 096,00 EURbisherige Mahnkosten unseres Mandanten 8,00 EURvorgerichtliche Inkassogebühren 68,71 EUR*noch offener Gesamtbetrag** 173,21 EUR*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sehr geehrte/r Frau [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]bislang ist der von uns angemahnte Betrag nicht ausgeglichen worden![/FONT]
> ...


...


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

... na und? Lass dich nicht unter Druck setzen, denn das ist deren Biz. Wie schrieb schon der Insider:



> Nur wer nicht bezahlt kann sein Geld behalten!


----------



## Smaendi (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Soll ich jetzt wirklich gar nichts machen?


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Das dürfen wir dir hier nicht so genau sagen, da das der Job eines Anwalts oder des Verbraucherschutzes wäre.



Smaendi schrieb:


> Proinkasso schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Als Vertragspartner der* SCHUFA Holding AG *weisen wir darauf hin, dass wir Daten über außergerichtliche und gerichtliche Einziehungsmaßnahmen bei überfälligen und *unbestrittenen* Forderungen an die SCHUFA übermitteln.


Für die Poinkasso bedeutet das, dass eine bestrittene Forderung (also wenn der Schuldner widerspricht) eben nicht an die Schufa gemeldet wird.


----------



## wahlhesse (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo,

ein direktes JA oder NEIN dürfen wir Dir hier nicht sagen, das wäre gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz. Aber wenn Du die Infolinks durchgelesen hast, ist die Antwort sonnenklar  .

Wir nennen die Masche schlicht "Inkassospam".

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## HUmax (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> ein direktes JA oder NEIN dürfen wir Dir hier nicht sagen, das wäre gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz.



Darf man das dann ab 1. Juli 2008, wenn das Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz in Kraft tritt?



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Wir nennen die Masche schlicht "Inkassospam".



Inkasso-Stalking


----------



## wahlhesse (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

@HuMax

Wie mans nennt, ist zweitrangig  . Ändert nix an der Sinnlosigkeit der Schreiben.

Was man nach dem neuen Rechtsberatungsgesetz darf, ist noch nicht 100% praxisgerecht aufbereitet. Da bedarf es wohl noch einiger Nacharbeit. Jedenfalls darf man auch dann nicht in jedem Forum explizite Rechtsberatung auf den Einzelfall bezogen geben. Die Juristen hier sind im Hintergrund sicherlich schon am Lage checken .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Smaendi (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Nun ja, also so weit wäre mir ann das ganze jetzt klar ..diese Ar...
Was ist aber, wenn ich dennen gesagt habe, das ich zahle...?
Also ich hab gestern aus lauter panik denen geschrieben:
Wie das mit der Raten Zahlung aussieht und das ich die Raten zahlung machen würde...
Also würde!
Hab ich jetzt die arschkarte gezogen? soll ich jetzt bezahlen bzw MUSS ich bezahlen?


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Naja, das Wetter ist ja heute auch anders als das von gestern und ein ganz berühmter hatte mal gesagt: was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern. Das soll heißen: du bist mit deiner Laune von gestern zu nichts verpflichtet, kannst ja nochmal nachlegen, muss man aber nicht - die melden sich schon wieder (natürlich mit kleinem Aufschlag)!

Ein schlauer Jurist hat hier mal folgendes geschrieben: 





rolf76 schrieb:


> Ein unwirksamer Vertrag wird nicht dadurch wirksam, dass man trotz Unwirksamkeit seine Gegenleistung erbringt.


Doch soweit bist du ja noch gar nicht, du hast ja nur signalisiert, dass du zahlen würdest, obwohl du dir des Vertrages gar nicht bewusst bist, dieser demnach womöglich unwirksam ist. Damit ein Vertrag wirksam ist, bedarf es der Willensbekundung beider Vertragspartner und die deinige scheint ja wohl zu fehlen, wie man den bisherigen Ausführungen entnehmen kann.


----------



## Maligne (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo leut,
hab grad meine Mails durchgeschaut und prompt das gefunden(vom 14.06.2008)



> Wichtiger Hinweis zur Datenübermittlung an die SCHUFA
> Pactus AG  fahrschulquiz . com	 096,00 EUR
> bisherige Mahnkosten unseres Mandanten	 8,00 EUR
> vorgerichtliche Inkassogebühren	 68,71 EUR
> ...



Blickt das einer mit dem gerichtlichen oder nicht gerichtlich?

Grüße von meiner Wenigkeit
!!!GELD MACHT REICH!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Maligne schrieb:


> Blickt das einer mit dem gerichtlichen oder nicht gerichtlich?



Mit Gericht hat das absolut nichts  zu tun. Fällt eher in die Rubrik nerviger und schwachsinniger  Spam.


----------



## HUmax (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

@ Maligne

Ignoriere einfach den Schwachfug mit dieser Schufa-Drohung. Ist heiße Luft und dient nur dazu, die Leute so einzuschüchtern, dass sie zahlen.


----------



## ily08 (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

*Nene Leute *- immer noch so eine Panik hier. Liest überhaupt jemand den Thread von Anfang bis Ende ? Suchen, überfliegen und posten, bringt auch niemanden weiter. 

Aus gegebenen Anlass melde ich mich auch mal wieder zurück. 

*1. Datenübermittlung an die Schufa*

Nun habe ich die E-Mail (hier nachlesen) auch per Post bekommen.

*Absender:*  Proinkasso GmbH - Rodenbacher Chaussee 6 - 63457 Hanau
*Betreff: * Wichtiger Hinweis zur Datenübermittlung an die SCHUFA
*Datum:* 27.06.2008 (erhalten 30.06.2008)



> Pactus AG - Fahrschulquiz --> 096,00 EUR
> bisherige Mahnkosten unseres Mandanten --> 8,00 EUR
> vorgerichtliche Inkassogebühren --> 68,71 EUR
> noch offener Gesamtbetrag --> *173,21 EUR*
> ...




*2. Anruf bei der SCHUFA*

Habe gerade einfach mal bei der Schufa angerufen (*01805 - 72 48 32*) und einen sehr netten jungen Mann am Telefon gehabt. Er konnte mir leider nicht sagen ob die ProInkasse wirklich ein Vetragspartner ist, die haben schließlich 400.000 Unternehmen in ihrer Liste, konnte aber mit dem Namen auch nichts anfangen.

Also ich ihm dann vom "Umfeld" dieses Schreibens berichtete, sagte er mir, dass auch er mal betroffen war. Nicht von ProInkasso, sonder einem anderen Mahnschreiben-Unternehmen.

*Er hat ein Einschreiben mit einem Widerspruch geschrieben und dort auch mit einer Anzeige und gerichtlichen Schritten gedroht. Hat bei Ihm geholfen - keine weiteren Schreiben. *


*3. weiteres Vorgehen*

Vielleicht schreibe ich mal ein Widerspruch. Weiß aber noch nicht ob sich die 2€ lohnen. Halte euch da auf dem Laufenden.


*4. Linkliste * *update*

Ein wenig ist hinzugekommen. Wieder die altbekannte Zusammenstellung aller bereits geposteter Links.

1. Artikel von Computerbetrug.de
Dubiose Werbung: Per Führerscheintest in die Kostenfalle
Was Sie über Inkassobüros wissen sollten
Kostenfallen im Internet - für eilige Leser

2. weitere Beiträge aus dem Forum
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief
Brieffreundschaft oder nicht
Der Mahnbescheid
Die Sammelklage gibt es nicht...
*Leitfaden für Betroffene *Empfehlung**

3. Links aus der Schweiz
Internet-Schwindler zocken mit Abofallen kräftig ab
Proinkasso GmbH, verschickt Mahnungen...
allgemeiner Blog des SKP

4. Links aus den Weiten des Webs:
Leere Drohung in Sachen Schufa
Der "Schufa-Schock"

5. Videos zum Thema
klick hier!


----------



## TUNK (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe das Forum schon länger verfolgt, da ich auch betroffen bin.
Heute habe ich nach 1,5 Monaten ruhe folgende Email erhalten:



> Sehr geehrte/r XXXXXX XXXX,
> 
> Sie haben Einwendungen gegen die vorbezeichnete Mahnung erhoben und dabei vorgetragen, dass Sie sich zu keinem Zeitpunkt bei  angemeldet haben, um eine kostenpflichtige Leistung in Anspruch zu nehmen. Wir bedauern sehr, dass es Unstimmigkeiten bei Ihrem Vertragsverhältnis gibt und sind bemüht, alles Notwendige zu veranlassen, um den Sachverhalt aufzuklären.
> 
> ...





> Eidesstattliche Erklärung
> 
> Erklärender:               XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX              Vorname, Name       XXX XXX
> Straße                        XXX XX
> ...


____________________________________________________________

So, ich glaube dieses Schreiben hat bisher keiner bekommen, oder? Hab mal bei der Rechtsberatung angerufen, der meint ich soll keinen eidesstatt abgeben, höchstens nochmal einen Widerspruch per Einschreiben.
Hab mal meinen Internetprovider angerufen, die geben generell keine Adressen über IP-Adressen raus.

Ich werde mir mal überlegen was ich mache. ... mal schaun.


----------



## HUmax (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



TUNK schrieb:


> höchstens nochmal einen Wiederspruch per Einschreiben.


Du hast doch schon widersprochen bzw. die Forderung strittig gestellt und 1x langt.



TUNK schrieb:


> Hab mal meinen Internetprovider angerufen, die geben generell keine Adressen über IP-Adressen raus.


Ist auch eine alte, schon oft hier durchgekaute Kamelle.


----------



## Coffins (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Nach dem ich  ungefähr vor ein halben Jahr der kostenpflichtigen Anmeldung widersprochen hatte und weitere nachfolgende Mahnungen ignoriert habe, kam nun  folgende 
Mitteilung von _Proinkasso_ per Mail:


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



TUNK schrieb:


> Hab mal bei der Rechtsberatung angerufen, der meint ich soll keinen eidesstatt abgeben, höchstens nochmal einen Widerspruch per Einschreiben.


Gute Beratung, ob ein nochmaliger Widerspruch unbedingt nötig ist, kann man drüber streiten.
Es beruhigt zumindest unsichere Gemüter > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html



TUNK schrieb:


> Hab mal meinen Internetprovider angerufen, die geben generell keine Adressen über IP-Adressen raus.


IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



TUNK schrieb:


> So, ich glaube dieses Schreiben hat bisher keiner bekommen, oder?


Dieser Text ist nicht neu. Bereits vor ca. drei Jahren - in der Probino-Sache - war die nun geforderte "eidesstattliche Erklärung" im Einsatz - und da war es dasselbe Inkassobüro.


TUNK schrieb:


> Hab mal bei der Rechtsberatung angerufen, der meint ich soll keinen eidesstatt abgeben, höchstens nochmal einen Widerspruch per Einschreiben.


Meines Erachtens haben die völlig recht. Ein Bekannter, der vor drei Jahren auf die Probino-Sache "reinfiel", hat lediglich bekanntgegeben, er wäre gerne bereit, der Staatsanwaltschaft im Rahmen eines evtl. Ermittlungsverfahrens die gewünschte Erklärung abzugeben.

Danach war Funkstille.....


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Dieser Text ist nicht neu. Bereits vor ca. drei Jahren - in der Probino-Sache - war die nun geforderte "eidesstattliche Erklärung" im Einsatz - und da war es dasselbe Inkassobüro.



und bei Alphaload 2006   http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/40365-alphaload-34.html#post171125


----------



## klaus620 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Also ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten die auf die Pactus AG über den link reingefallen sind.Das komische hierbei ist nur das die Post von Proinkasso noch zu meiner alten Adresse gesendet wurde und ich eigentlich zu dem angeblichen Anmeldetermin dort schon gar nicht mehr gewohnt hab. Ist doch schon irgendwie seltsam. Auch ich habe das neuerliche Schreiben mit der Eidesstattlichen Erklärung erhalten:

[Anschreiben gelöscht, modinfo]

Ich weiss auch nicht, ich habe zwar die ganzen Forenbeiträge gelesen aber was soll ich denn jetzt machen? Einfach ignoriern und gar nicht mehr antworten, oder??????

Im Voraus für eure Antworten schon ma vielen Dank


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



klaus620 schrieb:


> ich habe zwar die ganzen Forenbeiträge gelesen


den auch?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...iz-com-fuehrerscheinstelle-20.html#post241208

Was du machst, bleibt dir  überlassen. Auch das neue  Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz ab 1.7.2008 
erlaubt Laien  keine Rechtsberatung


----------



## klaus620 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Ja den hab ich auch gelesen. Bin aber trotzdem verunsichert. Im Normalfall werde ich keine Eidesstattliche Erklärung abgeben und auch nichts bezahlen aber das beantwortet meine Frage nicht. Hat denn schon irgendjemand die ganze Maschinerie durchlaufen und wir von denen in Ruhe gelassen???


----------



## HUmax (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Was für eine Maschinerie? Meinst Du damit das Inkasso-Stalking? Das kann Jahre dauern oder man meint es ist vorbei und nach einem Jahr oder länger geht das Inkasso-Stalking weiter.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



klaus620 schrieb:


> Hat denn schon irgendjemand die ganze Maschinerie durchlaufen und wir von denen in Ruhe gelassen???


Dafür gibt es keine Regeln. Wenn du dir mal dieses Forum anschaust, wirst du sehen, dass es nur eine 
 unter dutzenden Nutzlosanbieterseiten ist. 
Wann, was, wie oft und  wielange genervt wird, ist sehr unterschiedlich

Gemeinsam ist, dass es am Anfang vor ca zwei Jahren  zwei Nutzlosanbieter vor Gericht versucht 
haben und  fürcherlich  auf die Nase  gefallen sind.
Seitdem blieb/bleibt  es bei verbalem Getöse


----------



## klaus620 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Meinst Du damit das Inkasso-Stalking? 

Ja genau das hab ich gemeint. Naja gut für mich steht nun auf alle Fälle fest dass ich weder antworten noch irgendwas bezahlen werde. Die könne sich des ganze in die Haare schmieren, werd sowieso bald umziehen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



klaus620 schrieb:


> für mich steht nun auf alle Fälle fest dass ich weder antworten noch irgendwas bezahlen werde.


Die von dir beabsichtigte Handlungsweise ist meiner Meinung nach nicht die schlechteste.....


----------



## jupp11 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die von dir beabsichtigte Handlungsweise ist meiner Meinung nach nicht die schlechteste.....


Und hat bisher noch nie jemand zu bereuen brauchen


----------



## klaus620 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

soll jetzt bloß ein Witz von Dir sein oder????


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



klaus620 schrieb:


> soll jetzt bloß ein Witz von Dir sein oder????


In solchen Dingen pflege ich keine Scherze zu machen.


----------



## klaus620 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Was soll ich denn sonst deiner Meinung nach machen???


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Lass dich doch nicht durch ein bißchen  Jux irritieren.  Seit ca drei Jahren lesen 
wir hier immer und immer wieder über/von demselbe/n Nutzlosanbietergetöse und  nehmen es
schon lange nicht mehr tragisch.


----------



## klaus620 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Ja aber ich find dann sollte das auch als Jux erkennbar sein und nicht noch weiter verunsichern. Also ist nix machen die beste Lösung????


----------



## webwatcher (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



klaus620 schrieb:


> Also ist nix machen die beste Lösung????


Auf diese Frage darf dir keiner eine persönliche Antwort geben, da es auch nach dem neuen Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre.

Wenn du das schwachsinnig findest: du hast Recht, aber beschwer dich beim Gesetzgeber darüber. 
lies das hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html


> Muss man der Rechnung überhaupt widersprechen?
> 
> Dazu wirst du von jedem eine andere Antwort hören. Das ist zwar unbefriedigend, aber es lässt sich nicht ändern. Aus folgendem Grund:
> 
> ...


----------



## Coffins (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Ich hatte ja auch die selbe Mail mit der Auforderung eine eidesstattliche Erklärung zu unterschreiben. Ich habe mich entschieden darauf gar nichts zu antworten, auch wenn in der Mail steht:





			
				Mail von Proinkasso schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Sofern wir innerhalb von 7 Tagen keine Erklärung erhalten, gehen wir davon aus, dass der Sachverhalt in Ihrer Sphäre geklärt werden konnte und die zunächst bestrittene Forderung ausgeglichen wird. Sicherlich können wir Ihnen in diesem Fall mit einer Ratenzahlung weiterhelfen.
> [/FONT]


Da ich dem Fahrschulquiz-[ edit]  schon meinen _Widerspruch zur Rechnung_ mitgeteilt habe, denke ich, dass das zulangt sollte.


----------



## Zimtstern99 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Also auch von mir eine kurze Info zum aktuellen stand: Die Proinkasso AG hat mir heute auch diese Eidesstattliche Erklärung geschickt.

Meint ihr ich soll das zurückschicken? Kann ich immer noch ruhe bewahren? Die Drohen jetzt mit Strafanzeige und so einen Müll.....ich habe denen ja eigentlich schon nen widerspruch geschickt und in dieser Eides... Erklärung von denen gibt es nicht die Option, das Anzukreuzen was auf mich zutrifft. Die nerven mich langsam...


----------



## Zimtstern99 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

naja ich hab halt keine lust dass die das vielleicht wirklich durchziehn und vor gericht gehen, weil ich denen ihre eidestattliche erklärung nicht zurückgeschickt habe


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Zimtstern99 schrieb:


> naja ich hab halt keine lust dass die das vielleicht wirklich durchziehn und vor gericht gehen, weil ich denen ihre eidestattliche erklärung nicht zurückgeschickt habe


Du wärst der erste, bei dem die das durchziehen. Gerichte scheuen die Knaben wie der Teufel das Weihwasser


HUmax schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich wohler fühlst, schicke denen das zurück und gut ist.


Das ist nicht sicher, dass dann die Belästigungen aufhören würden.


----------



## dvill (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Zimtstern99 schrieb:


> naja ich hab halt keine lust dass die das vielleicht wirklich durchziehn und vor gericht gehen, weil ich denen ihre eidestattliche erklärung nicht zurückgeschickt habe


Es ist bodenlos leichtsinnig, brandgefährlich und bringt unabsehbare Gefahren mit sich, auf Anforderung von anonymen Mailmüllversendern Schriftstücke anzufertigen, Erklärungen abzugeben usw., deren Bedeutung man nicht erfasst.

So etwas darf man höchstens durch einen Anwalt erledigen lassen, wenn eine echte Erfordernis vorliegen sollte.

Schwachsinnige Mahndrohschreiben im Kasperle-Theater erfordern keinen vorauseilenden Gehorsam gegenüber mafiösen Geschäftspraktiken.


----------



## manti2975 (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

hallo ich habe folgende Frage ich habe heute mal wieder eine Mail erhalten hier ein Auszug daraus 



> [noparse]Sehr geehrte/r xxxxxxxx,
> 
> 
> Sie haben Einwendungen gegen die vorbezeichnete Mahnung erhoben und dabei vorgetragen, dass Sie sich zu keinem Zeitpunkt bei  angemeldet haben, um eine kostenpflichtige Leistung in Anspruch zu nehmen. Wir bedauern sehr, dass es Unstimmigkeiten bei Ihrem Vertragsverhältnis gibt und sind bemüht, alles Notwendige zu veranlassen, um den Sachverhalt aufzuklären.
> ...


Könnt Ihr mir helfen was soll ich jetzt tun?? 

Ich möchte eigentliche gar nicht mehr auf die Schreiben reagieren aber bleibt es auch ohne folgen???

Manti


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



manti2975 schrieb:


> aber bleibt es auch ohne folgen???


Außer weiteren Belästigungsmails folgenlos


----------



## Wembley (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



manti2975 schrieb:


> Ich möchte eigentliche gar nicht mehr auf die Schreiben reagieren aber bleibt es auch ohne folgen???


Eher wird bei der EURO 2012 Liechtenstein den Titel gewinnen als dass es hier negative Folgen für dich gibt.


----------



## luthien (5 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Moing,

hab heute früh mal wieder so nen Brief von Proincasso bekommen, von wegen sie tragen mich jetzt in die SCHUFA ein...

Soll ich das jetzt einfach weiter ignorieren?
Hab bisher auf keine Mails oder Briefe reagiert...


----------



## wahlhesse (5 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo,

man darf nicht alles glauben, was die Herrschaften so schreiben.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...fa-creditreform-und-anderen-auskunfteien.html
Dazu zum anhören noch dieses: YouTube - Böse Drohungen! Alles Panikmache!

Für den Fall, dass man selbst sehen möchte, was so alles in der eigenen Schufa-Akte steht, lohnt es sich für einen einmaligen kleineren Betrag direkt bei der Schufa einen Account anzulegen unter www.meineschufa.de . Dort fallen dann auch schnell andere Ungereimheiten auf. Sehr empfehlenswert!

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Für den Fall, dass man selbst sehen möchte, was so alles in der eigenen Schufa-Akte steht, lohnt es sich für einen einmaligen kleineren Betrag direkt bei der Schufa einen Account anzulegen unter www.meineschufa.de . Dort fallen dann auch schnell andere Ungereimheiten auf. Sehr empfehlenswert!


Kann ich mich nur anschließen. Im Oktober 2006 hatte ich mir den Schufa-Zugang eingerichtet und bei Datenabfrage eine Unregelmäßigkeit entdeckt, die ich umgehend bereinigen ließ.

Aber es genügt auch, unter Schilderung der "Umstände" die Schufa um Auskunft darüber zu ersuchen, ob eine bestimmte Firma bzw. ein bestimmtes "Inkassobüro" einen Eintrag veranlasst hat. Ferner kann man die Schufa dazu auffordern, Einmeldungen zur eigenen Person gesondert zu beachten und darüber zu informieren, wenn ein "derartiger Einmeldeversuch" von einem bestimmten Inkassobüro unternommen wird.
Dies ist mit keinerlei Kosten verbunden.

Die Schufa bestätigte mir diese Möglichkeit der Handhabung ausdrücklich schriftlich.


----------



## keinklickzuviel (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Jetzt versuchen sie es auf die nette Art; heute bekam ich diese Mail:



> Lieber Kunde von Fahrschulquiz.com,
> 
> wir freuen uns, Sie weiterhin als treuen Kunden und Nutzer unserer Dienstleistung führen zu dürfen. Als kleines Dankeschön dafür haben können wir Ihnen heute die Version 2.0 der Fahrprüfung präsentieren:
> 
> ...



nett, oder??:scherzkeks:


----------



## Wembley (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



keinklickzuviel schrieb:


> Jetzt versuchen sie es auf die nette Art; heute bekam ich diese Mail:
> nett, oder??:scherzkeks:


Auch wenn ich glaub, dass dein Posting ironisch gemeint war, solltest du dazuschreiben, dass beim Klick auf "Jetzt Test starten" sich eine Datei namens *fahrschul_setup.exe* downloaden möchte. Davon würde ich einmal dringend abraten, weil man nicht weiß, was das für Auswirkungen hat.


----------



## dvill (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Ein echter Modetrend: Virustotal. MD5: 4cf414e54685c4bffeb67977cb2f93d4 probably unknown NewHeur_PE virus Generic10.BAWG Suspicious


----------



## bernhard (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Siehe auch

heise online - Werbung statt Bewerbungsunterlagen


----------



## ily08 (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

So - und ich melde mich auch mal wieder. Gibt wieder heiße News 

*1. neue Webpräsenz der Fahrschule
*
[noparse]http://www.Gratis-Fahrschule.com/[/noparse]
bzw.
[noparse]http://www.fahrertraining24.com/[/noparse]

Unglaublich aber wahr - jetzt machen die [..........] einfach weiter. Jetzt angeblich sogar wirklich kostenlos. Ich traue dem Braten natürlich nicht. Es sollte *KEINER diese Seiten besuchen und auch nur irgendeinen Link anklicken!!!*


*2. angeblich neue Betreiber*

DHMS Domain and Management Service Ltd.
Omega 4 No. 116
6 Roach Road
E3 2PA London
Großbritannien
Handelsregister-Nr.: 06409395

Kurzen googlen ergab, dass die auch noch andere SPAM-Mails und [.........] Seiten betreiben!


*3. E-Mail Flut*

Wie ich überhaupt auf die neue Seite aufmerksam wurde? Ich bekam bisher 3 E-Mails, indenen ich zu einer kostenlosen Fahrschulprüfung eingeladen werde.

*1. E-Mail*


> Lieber Kunde von Fahrschulquiz.com,
> 
> wir freuen uns, Sie weiterhin als treuen Kunden und Nutzer unserer Dienstleistung führen zu dürfen. Als kleines Dankeschön dafür haben können wir Ihnen heute die Version 2.0 der Fahrprüfung präsentieren:
> 
> ...



*2. E-Mail*


> Lieber Kunde,
> 
> wir hatten Ihnen vor einigen Tagen einen Hinweis auf die Version 2.0 der Online-Fahrprüfung geschickt. Laut unseren Aufzeichnungen haben Sie die neue Fahrprüfung noch nicht genutzt.
> 
> ...



*3. E-Mail*


> Guten Tag ****,
> 
> Sie sind zur Fahrprüfung geladen. Bitte führen Sie die Prüfung hier sofort durch:
> 
> ...




*4. meine bisherigen Beiträge*
Erster Beitrag (das Anschreiben von Pro Inkasso)
zweiter Beitrag
Liste der Geschädigten
dritter Beitrag inkl. Sammlung von Links aus dem Beitrag

*Mal wieder so ne richtige [........]. Wahnsinn, dass man sich nicht gegen solche Leute wehren kann. Mal wieder mehr ein Job für den SPAM / Junk - Filter.*


----------



## Zimtstern99 (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Also nachdem die mir diese Eidesstattliche Erklärung geschickt haben, hab ich mit einem Anwalt telefoniert und mich kurz beraten lassen, der meinte auch das soll ich nicht unterschreiben. Ich hab denen also geschrieben dass ich das nicht unterschreiben kann da mir abgeraten wurde.
Jetzt haben die mir das geschrieben:


> Sehr geehrte Frau.....
> wir erwarten die Stellungnahme Ihres Rechtsanwaltes innerhalb der
> > nächsten 7 Tage.
> >
> ...



so und nun, soll ich denen lieber gar nicht mehr antworten?????????????? Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Marco (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Zimtstern99 schrieb:


> so und nun, soll ich denen lieber gar nicht mehr antworten?????????????? Oder was meint ihr?



Nochmal mit "deinem" Anwalt kurz telefonieren?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Zimtstern99 (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

 werd ich wohl machen


----------



## Wembley (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Wie hier schon oftmals geschrieben, wird die Sache erst dann relevant, wenn etwas vom Gericht kommt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dies passiert, ist hier sehr, sehr, sehr gering. Ganz egal, was man denen antwortet bzw. ob man das überhaupt tut.


----------



## sascha (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dies passiert, ist hier sehr, sehr, sehr gering.



Könnte man sogar ziemlich genau beziffern:

- Verbraucherzentralen registrieren nach eigenen Angaben rund 20.000 Opfer von Kostenfallen im Internet pro Monat = 240.000/Jahr

- Die Dunkelziffer ist natürlich unklar. Nehmen wir mal an, dass sich jeder fünfte Betroffene an eine VZ wendet, kommen wir schon auf 1,2 Millionen Betroffene/Jahr.

- Abo- und Vertragsfallen im Internet gibt es seit drei Jahren.

- Zahl der Gerichtsprozesse in Sachen Abo- und Vertragsfallen in dieser Zeit: 2. Beide Prozesse wurden übrigens von den Diensteanbietern verloren.

Heißt, wenn ich mich nicht irre: Die Chance, dass man als Opfer einer Kostenfalle im Internet tatsächlich verklagt wird und vor Gericht landet, liegt bei 1:1.800.000. Und selbst dann würde man gewinnen.


----------



## Marco (12 August 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Macht euch auf etwas gefasst. Seit dieser Nacht läuft ein neuer Spamrun mit dem "Fahrschulquiz". Es ist alles beim alten geblieben. Auch scheinen die gleichen Emailadressen bespammt zu werden.

Marco


----------



## Niclas (12 August 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Marco schrieb:


> Seit dieser Nacht läuft ein neuer Spamrun mit dem "Fahrschulquiz".


läuft unter online-fahrpruefung.com  (  same procedure as every year )


			
				Impressum schrieb:
			
		

> NOM New Online Media Ltd.
> The Picasso Building
> Caldervale Road
> Wakefield WF1 5PF
> United Kingdom


----------



## andythecandy (19 August 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin blöderweise ebenfalls auf die Seite "online-fahrpruefung" reingefallen. Ich hatte mich allerdings mit Fake-Namen und -Adresse angemeldet. Ich habe (nachdem ich doch ernsthaft überlegt hatte zu zahlen) ein wenig gegoogelt und bin neben anderen Seiten auch auf Euer Forum gestoßen, was mein weiteres Vorgehen beeinflusst hat.

Ich habe heute mit der österreichischen Konsumentenberatung gesprochen - laut deren Aussage ist die Seite ihnen auch noch unbekannt, es ist definitiv ein unseriöses Angebot - und auch in Österreich wurde bisher noch kein User verklagt. Ich habe den Musterbrief der Konsumentenberatung der Arbeiterkammer als Mail retourniert - ich will ja nicht meine "echten" Daten hergeben. Um an Namen- und Adressdaten mittels der IP zu kommen, braucht das Unternehmen einen Gerichtsbeschluß - und ich bezweifle stark, dass sie den kriegen. Also bleib ich fürs erste ruhig und harre der Dinge, die da kommen...

LG aus Österreich - Andy


----------



## andythecandy (21 August 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo,

die Antwort, dass sie auf die Forderung aus bekannten Gründen bestehen müssen, kam bereits am Tag nach meinem Widerspruch. Offenbar brauchen sie Geld (muß sich die neue Domain schnell rentieren?)

LG - Andy


----------



## katzenjens (21 August 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Tach,

nunja, um einen durch fragwürdige Methoden erreichten Lebenstil weiterzuführen, muss man eben alle Register ziehen. 

Für alle diejenigen, welche beim Empfang diverser Drohschreiben noch zucken oder gar schwitzen, mal wieder unser Standard-Hinweis:

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3)Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?

4) Thread lesen

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## andythecandy (23 August 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Ja, genau das tu ich jetzt auch. Im Gegentum, ich erwarte schon mit einer gewissen Spannung auf die nächste Nachricht - will ja wissen, wie das Damenkino weitergeht (an dieser Stelle meinen tiefsten Respekt vor allen anwesenden und mitlesenden Damen  )


----------



## ily08 (26 August 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Jaja - und die Geschichte geht weiter. Wer diesen Thread bereits gelesen hat, der kennt meine übrigen Beiträge. Hier wieder einmal ein neues schreiben dieser [ edit] ..



> Sehr geehrte/r xxxx,
> 
> unser Mandant (Pactus AG -[ edit]  ) hat uns bevollmächtigt, die unten aufgeführte und gemahnte Forderung einzuziehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alara (28 August 2008)

*Kann mir jemand Helfen bitte*

Ich habe mich am 12.08.2008 Online-Fahrpruefung.com[ seite angemeldet bei mir hatt sich die bedineugregeln nicht geöffnet unf konnte ya auch nicht lesen , ich habe mich angemeldet aber ich erinnere mich nicht ob ich die richte adresse eingegen habe?
danach nach 2 tage habe ich rechnung bekommt 98.50 euro:wall::wall:

letzte woche am 21.08.2008 habe ich ein email geschickt als widerrufrecht 
die haben mir nach 1 woche säter zuruk geschrieben dann waren ya 14 tage schon vorbei 



> Sehr geehrte Frau ....
> 
> Ihr Widerrufsrecht ist erloschen.
> Dies hat zur Folge, dass Sie den geschlossenen Vertrag nicht mehr wirksam
> ...


 
dies haben die mir geschrieben ich weiß jetz nicht was ich machen soll , 
soll ich den betrag bezahlen  oder soll ich zum anwalt gehen meine eltern wissen davon nix :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## jupp11 (28 August 2008)

*AW: Kann mir jemand Helfen bitte*



Alara schrieb:


> ich weiß jetz nicht was ich machen soll ,


) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen


----------



## dvill (28 August 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Es gibt keinen Vertrag, der Sie zur Zahlung verpflichtet


> Es gibt keinen Vertrag, der Sie zur Zahlung verpflichtet!
> 
> Wer Geld von Ihnen will, muss nachweisen, dass Sie wissentlich und willentlich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen haben. Dass irgendjemand (vielleicht gar nicht Sie!) von Ihrem Computer aus irgendein Häkchen gesetzt oder Ihre Daten eingegeben hat – dafür sind Sie nicht verantwortlich.
> 
> ...


----------



## andythecandy (31 August 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

So,

die erste Mahnung unserer Freunde ist nun da. Zahlungsfrist bis zum 7. September. Meine Reaktion wird die Übliche sein. Die Reaktion unserer Freunde voraussichtlich ebenfalls.

LG - Andy


----------



## Alara (31 August 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



andythecandy schrieb:


> So,
> 
> die erste Mahnung unserer Freunde ist nun da. Zahlungsfrist bis zum 7. September. Meine Reaktion wird die Übliche sein. Die Reaktion unserer Freunde voraussichtlich ebenfalls.
> 
> LG - Andy


 
ich habe auch eine mahnug bekommt bis 5 september


----------



## Kex2006 (1 September 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo ich war genauso blöd.. Fahrschulfragebogen, aber ne andere Seite
www.online-fahrpruefung.com

nur ihr redet die ganze zeit von "versteckten" kosten.. bei dieser seite sind die kosten leider garnicht sooo arg versteckt.. ja kleingesruckt und man muss ein bisschen runterscrolen und von einem groooßen anmeldeformular überdeckt.. aber würdet ihr das auch als "versteckte" kosten ansehen? oder sind die zu eindeutig platziert??
Und.. einmal Widerspruch einlegen sollte ich doch oder?
Lieben Gruß..
und keine Panik ist leicht gesagt... 100 Euro


----------



## Kex2006 (1 September 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



dvill schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Vertrag, der Sie zur Zahlung verpflichtet


 
woher weißt du das?? Ist das ganz sicher??????
Und wann hören denn dann diese Mahnbescheide mal auf???? Ich hab die erste Rechnung bis 5.Sept


----------



## Kalle59 (1 September 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Kex2006 schrieb:


> woher weißt du das?? ............



Von ängstlichen, unsicheren Menschen "leben" die Anbieter der Nutzlosbranche. Mails mit Geldforderungen erreichen mich seit Januar dieses Jahres. Mein Spamfilter reagiert aber hervorragend. Lass dich nicht einschüchtern!


----------



## Antiscammer (1 September 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Kex2006 schrieb:


> Ich hab die erste Rechnung bis 5.Sept



Dann kommen sicher noch die hier: :scherzkeks:
Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite


----------



## andythecandy (2 September 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Ich korrigiere meinen letzten Eintrag: natürlich ist es auch bei mir der 5.9. ...


----------



## dvill (2 September 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Wie kann man diesen schwachsinnigen Mahndrohmüll nach 3 Jahren überhaupt noch als relevant betrachten?

Das Vorgehen läuft völlig automatisiert und schematisch ab: In Kostenfallen locken und dann mit gestuftem Mahndroh-Theater zahlungsreif pressen.

Das passiert seit 3 Jahren Hunderttausenden und nicht in einem einzigen Fall musst auch nur einer wirklich zahlen. Alle, die zahlten, zahlten "freiwillig" für das Schmierentheater. Dabei ist das Stück keinen Cent wert.


----------



## andythecandy (2 September 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Weil es viele zm ersten Mal "erwischt", und viele Menschen gehen von normalen Geschäftsleuten mit einer gewissen Seriosität aus. Und wer will schon wirklich was mir Inkassobüros und Anwälten zu tun haben? Man will eben nicht glauben, dass die Gesetze hier nicht wirklich zu greifen scheinen.


----------



## Alara (6 September 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



> Sehr geehrte Frau....
> nach Auskunft unserer Buchhaltung haben Sie die Rechnung vom 15.08.2008 immer noch nicht bezahlt.
> 
> Es steht nunmehr folgender Betrag zur Zahlung offen:
> ...


.

stimmt es mit dem schufa:cry::cry::cry:

_[Gefährdenden Link und identifizierbare Angeben entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## andythecandy (6 September 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Ich habe die gleiche Mahnung heute erhalten. Abgesendet um 02:21:49 (ob der arme Server wenigstens Nachtzulage bekommt?).

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann ist die Schufa nur dann ein Thema, wenn anerkannte, also unbestrittene Forderungen bestehen. Eine bestrittene Forderung führt meines Wissens nach zu keinem Eintrag.

Falls ich falsch liege, bitte ich um kompetente Berichtigung.

LG - Andy


----------



## Marco (6 September 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



andythecandy schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann ist die Schufa nur dann ein Thema, wenn anerkannte, also unbestrittene Forderungen bestehen. Eine bestrittene Forderung führt meines Wissens nach zu keinem Eintrag.



Richtig, aber es gibt Firmen die soetwas trotzdem eintragen lassen...

Bei der Nutzlosbranche ist mir aber noch kein Fall bekannt.

Gruß Marco


----------



## dvill (6 September 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

@Marco

Wenn man nix weiß, muss man nix schreiben. Mit unsinnigen Vermutungen die Angst zu schüren, ist jedenfalls überflüssig.


Alara schrieb:


> stimmt es mit dem schufa:cry::cry::cry:


Der Mahndrohmüll soll in Kostenfallen Gestolperte zu dem Eindruck pressen, sich nur durch eine "freiwillige" Schutzzahlung vor weiterer "gefährlicher" Mahnbedrohung schützen zu können. Tatsächlich sind die Drohungen rechtlich überwiegend haltlos und oft völlig schwachsinnig.

In 3 Jahren mit hunderttausenden Bedrohten muss nach meiner Kenntnis bisher nicht einer wirklich zahlen.

Zur Schufa-Drohung schreibt die Verbraucherzentrale HH: Mir wird mit einem Schufa-Eintrag gedroht

Die Drohungen sind so real wie der böse Wolf im Kasperle-Theater.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 September 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Meine diesbezügliche Korrespondenz mit der Schufa ergab folgendes:

Wenn man die Schufa über Probleme mit einem/mehreren Nutzlosanbietern in Kenntnis setzt und den Namen der/des Nutzlosanbieters nennt, setzt sich die Schufa mit dem betreffenden User in Verbindung, bevor ein Eintrag erfolgt.

Hier die Adresse der Schufa:



> SCHUFA Holding AG
> Verbraucherservicezentrum Hannover
> Postfach 56 40
> 30056 Hannover
> ...



Aber ich kann beruhigen: Wie hier bereits mehrfach gepostet, ist das Drohgeblubbere mit der Schufa etc. nichts als heiße Luft, damit Betroffene vor lauter Angst doch noch zahlen.

Mir ist kein einziger Fall aus der Nutzlosbranche bekannt, bei welchem eine Nichtzahlung einen Schufa-Eintrag zur Folge hatte.


----------



## Pfadfinder (6 September 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hätte ich so ein Schreiben wie Alara bekommen, würde ich bei derWartburg-Sparkasse mal nachfragen, wer überhaupt der Kontoinhaber ist, an den ich zahlen soll und denen mitteilen, dass der Rechnungsschreiber mangels Preisklarheit unberechtigte Forderungen stellt und mit ungerechtfertigten Drohungen versucht, einzuschüchtern.
Manche Banken sind über solche Kunden nicht begeistert.
 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Marco (6 September 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

@dvill

Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt...

Erzähl mal.


----------



## andythecandy (7 September 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Pfadfinder schrieb:


> Hätte ich so ein Schreiben wie Alara bekommen, würde ich bei derWartburg-Sparkasse mal nachfragen, wer überhaupt der Kontoinhaber ist, an den ich zahlen soll und denen mitteilen, dass der Rechnungsschreiber mangels Preisklarheit unberechtigte Forderungen stellt und mit ungerechtfertigten Drohungen versucht, einzuschüchtern.
> Manche Banken sind über solche Kunden nicht begeistert.


 
Stimmt, würd ich vielleicht sogar machen, wäre die Bank um die Ecke.

Andererseits, theoretisch dürfte sich die Bank nicht davon beeindrucken lassen - schließlich kann ich genausowenig rechtskräftig (!) nachweisen, was da abgeht, wie dieses "Unternehmen".


----------



## dvill (7 September 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


> *Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen?*
> [...]
> Beschweren Sie sich über das kooperierende Geldinstitut direkt bei der Bank oder bei der
> 
> ...


----------



## W-48 (7 September 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



> Andererseits, theoretisch dürfte sich die Bank nicht davon beeindrucken lassen


Tun sie aber. Warum sonst wechseln die Nutzlosanbieter und auch deren Geldeintreiber die Kontoverbindung wie andere Leute die Socken?


----------



## Alara (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



> Sehr geehrte Frau .............
> 
> Sie haben bis heute Ihre fällige Schuld (Rechnung Nr. vom 15.08.2008, w*w.Online-Fahrpruefung.com
> Bestehen Sie die Fahrprüfung?[/url]) nicht beglichen.
> ...


 
Ich habe gedacht dass ich jetz meine ruhe habe und jetz haben die wieder angefangen email zu schicken:wall:.

wass soll ich jetz machen


----------



## andythecandy (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Ich glaube, am besten ruhig bleiben. Ich habe heute eine gleichlautende Email bekommen. Ich werde nichts tun, bis ich Post (keine Mail) vom Gericht bekomme.

Wär ja noch schöner...


----------



## Bergmann (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Ich wusste nicht wohin damit, deshalb ……..

Das ist ja mal nen Ding!
Nachdem ich Anfang August eine Runde Millionen-Spiel gemacht habe, wollten mir die Nutzlosen 10 € aus den Rippen leiern. Dank dieser hervorragenden Seiten hat das nicht funktioniert.
Nach Rechnungsankündigung per Mail,
Rechnung per Brief,
Mahnung per Mail,
2. Mahnung per Brief,
war fast 2 Monate von denen nichts mehr zu hören. War schon ein wenig beleidigt, bloß weil ich mit meinen 10 € der billige Jacob in der Fan-Gemeinde bin, muss man ja nicht gleich eine schöne Brieffreundschaft abbrechen.
Aber Heute lebte die alte Liebe wieder auf, nicht von den Quiz-Leuten sondern von deren Gesandten –Collector Forderungsmanagement- .
Was für ein Aufwand für 10 €. Muss denen das dreckig gehen. Na gut, 38,95 € Inkassokosten hätten sie auch noch gerne. Mal sehen wie es weiter geht.

Glückauf vom Bergmann


----------



## Bergmann (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

War auch ganz lieb geschrieben, ist ja nicht immer so.


> Zitat:
> Wir beabsichtigen, die Angelegenheit in einer ausgleichenden Form zu erledigen und sind zu vertretbaren Rücksichtnahme Bereit. Sollten Sie bis zum oben genannten Termin allerdings nicht reagiert haben, gehen wir davon aus, dass die Forderung unbestritten ist und werden weitere Schritte einleiten.
> Zitat Ende


 
Was für eine Logik, die können höchstens davon ausgehen von mir keinen Cent zu sehen.

Glückauf vom Bergmann


----------



## Kobolden (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Achtung [.........].Strafnazeige stellen bei LKA und alle Mails abspeichern.Wurde auch [.......].




Selin A. schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine gleiche Mail bekommen mit der Zahlung von 96€
> Nur was mich so verlegen macht ist das ich mich da nicht angemeldet habe also ich war dort noch nicht mals registriert.....
> 
> ich wollte fragen was man da jetzt machen kann und ob man das bezahlen muss aber ich habe mich dort nicht angemeldet und erst recht nicht dazu gestimmt 96€ zu bezahlen?
> ...


----------



## Maligne (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo Leute, war schon lange nicht mehr auf dieser Seite aber das ist ja ein ganz anderes Thema!
Habe mal wieder von unseren gemeinsamen Freunden Post (Mails) bekommen um es genauer auszudrücken gleich zweimal und zwar einmal auf die harte& einmal auf die sanfte Tour.
Hab mir so gedacht die müssen das GELD ganz schön dringend brauchen. Das wundert mich aber überhaupt nicht wenn die unter Woche bis spät in die Nacht und sogar Sonntag´s die Zeit finden mir so etwas zukommen zu lassen!
Hier sind mal zwei kleine Auszüge von denn Mails die ich bekommen habe viel spaß dabei!

1


> . Sehr geehrte/r      *Tue, 14. Oct 2008 20:38:09*
> bitte überweisen Sie sofort den unten genannten Betrag
> Liegt es in Ihrem Interesse zukünftig als zahlungsunfähig geführt zu werden, mit allen unangenehmen Folgen, die durch die von uns eingeleiteten Maßnahmen entstünden?
> Dies wäre unter anderem:
> ...


2


> . Sehr geehrte/r     *Sun, 19. Oct 2008 13:00:08*
> leider haben Sie auf unsere Zahlungsaufforderung (Forderung des Gläubigers: Pactus AG - [.........] ) nicht reagiert und die Ihnen gesetzte Zahlungsfrist ohne Nachricht verstreichen lassen.
> Wir geben Ihnen hiermit nochmals die Gelegenheit, die offene Forderung zu begleichen. Wir weisen vorsorglich darauf hin, dass bei Einleitung eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens weitere Kosten anfallen, die zu Ihren Lasten gehen.
> Wir weisen Sie im Übrigen auf unsere Kooperation mit verschiedenen Wirtschaftsauskunfteien hin; bei Nichtzahlung kann Ihre Kreditwürdigkeit negativ beeinflusst werden. Dies kann sogar zur Kündigung bestehender Bankverbindungen oder Verträge mit Mobilfunkprovidern führen bzw. diese empfindlich stören.
> Wir fordern Sie daher auf, den Gesamtbetrag in Höhe von 173,21 Euro innerhalb der nächsten drei Tage auf unser Konto:



Melde mich spätestens in zwei od. drei tagen wieder bei euch wenn ich der Zeitberechnung von denen glauben schenken darf.
Bin ja schon so aufgeregt und halt die ganze Spannung fast nicht mehr aus mir kommt es so vor als wäre bald Weihnachten.:tannenbaum:
Also Leute nur keinen stress:turn:!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen  Maligne


:fdevilt:lass uns die Hölle suchen gehen, dort soll heute gegrillt werden:fdevilt:


----------



## Kobolden (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo an alle hier,

[.........]

_Mehrere Verstöße gegen unsere Nutzungsbedingungen. Außerdem sind nicht mit den Forenbetreibern abgesprochene Aufrufe an unserem Board nicht erlaubt. Zur Sicherheit der anderen User. MOD/BR_


----------



## Jane74 (7 November 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

:-D:-DHi Leute ...jetzt hatte ich doch tatsächlich fast ein halbes Jahr ruhe.
doch heute habe ich dann mal wieder eine e-mail bekommen und das stand drin.
sprich drohungen pur.  über nen eintrag bei der schufa bis hin zu gerichts- und anwaltkosten .man will meine daten prüfen ob sie zu der e-mail-addy passen .na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.Ich lass es jetzt mal darauf ankommen.
denn ich weiß dass ich mich nicht irgendwo angemeldet habe.vielleicht hat ja jemand schon mal so einen brief bekommen und kann mir seine meinung dazu sagen. viele grüße und schönen tag zusammen.:wall:


----------



## Marco (9 November 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Jane74 schrieb:


> Ich lass es jetzt mal darauf ankommen.
> denn ich weiß dass ich mich nicht irgendwo angemeldet habe.vielleicht hat ja jemand schon mal so einen brief bekommen und kann mir seine meinung dazu sagen. viele grüße und schönen tag zusammen.:wall:



Meine Meinung dazu, mache das gleiche wie vor einem halben Jahr. Warum? Es hat sich nichts geändert.

Gruss Marco


----------



## dvill (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Die Festtags-Ausgabe des Inkasso-Stalkings:


> Anschließend möchten wir Sie bitten, Ihre Angaben zu dem Sachverhalt zur Weiterleitung an die Staatsanwaltschaft an Eides Statt zu erklären. Wir müssen Sie darauf hinweisen, dass eine falsche Angabe an Eides Statt auch bei fahrlässiger Tatbegehung mit erheblicher Strafe bedroht ist. Wir benötigen Ihre Erklärung, bei der Sie sich des beigefügten (siehe unten) Formulars bedienen können, im unterschriebenen Original.


fahrschulquiz.com: “Nicht zahlen, nicht reagieren” | Augsblog.de


----------



## prol (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

hast auch so was gekriegt? ich weiss jetzt nicht wie ich reagieren soll.....


----------



## wahlhesse (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

LESEN!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Alle Links zu den diversen "Anbietern" sind oben auf jeder Seite des Forums. Einfach mal mit der Maus nach oben scrollen, die Hinweistexte anklicken, lesen, verstehen um dann zu merken, dass es alles Kasperltheater ist, welches die "Anbieter" veranstalten.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## yuki (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Tz, ich ärger mich nun auch schon zum zweiten Mal über diese...... ich sag nu nix!

Mein Fall, auch ich war so dumm mich auf die Homepage zu klicken. Whatever bzw egal. Ich bin keinen Vertrag mit denen eingegangen. Habe KEINE Rechnung erhalten, sondern gleich ne Mahnung vom Inkassobüro über tadadaaaaaaa € 173,21!!!!!!!!!!!! Haha also, angeblich gibt es auch bei Mahnkosten Unterschiede. Naja, daraufhin habe ich ein Standardschreiben der AK (Konsumentenschutz) dahin geschickt. Und nun, nach nem DREIVIERTEL Jahr bekam ich eine Antwort:

Sofern wir innerhalb von 7 Tagen keine Erklärung erhalten, gehen wir davon aus, dass der Sachverhalt in Ihrer Sphäre geklärt werden konnte und die zunächst bestrittene Forderung ausgeglichen wird. Sicherlich können wir Ihnen in diesem Fall mit eine r Ratenzahlung weiterhelfen. *Die Gesamtforderung beträgt 173,21 Euro. *

Ihr Proinkasso Team


Eidesstattliche Erklärung
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Erklärender:               xxxx[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Vorname, Name       xxxxxx[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Straße                    xxxxxxxx[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]PLZ, Ort                    xxxxxxxxxx[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Ich wurde darüber belehrt, dass die nachfolgende Erklärung zur Vorlage bei einer zur Abnahme einer Versicherung an Eides Statt zuständigen Behörde dienen soll und dass eine falsche Versicherung an Eides Statt auch bei fahrlässiger Tatbegehung strafbar ist. [/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Ich mache daraufhin die folgenden Angaben:[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass unter meinem Namen am 18.1.2008 um 09:16:45 Uhr 18.1.2008 ein Vertrag zur Nutzung von Leistungen abgeschlossen wurde.[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono](  )      bitte ankreuzen wenn unten stehende Aussage zutrifft[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Ich habe mich zwar angemeldet, wollte dabei jedoch keine entgeltliche Leistung in Anspruch nehmen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono](  )      bitte ankreuzen wenn unten stehende Aussage zutrifft[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Die Anmeldung wurde von mir nicht durchgeführt. Es ist zwar möglich, dass hierbei mein Computer verwendet wurde, die Anmeldung erfolgte jedoch durch einen Dritten, nämlich, (Name bitte eintragen)            .[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono](  )      bitte ankreuzen wenn unten stehende Aussage zutrifft[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Ich habe zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine Anmeldung durchgeführt. Ich kann ausschließen, dass zu der angegebenen Zeit eine Andere Person meines Haushaltes die Anmeldung über meinen Computeranschluss ausgeführt hat.[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Dies versichere ich an Eides Statt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Ort, Datum[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Unterschrift[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono] 
Proinkasso GmbH
Rodenbacher Chaussee 6
63457 Hanau
[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][/FONT] 
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Das ist ja mal der Hammer, oder? Wie sollte ich nun darauf reagieren? Vor allem hab ich die Antwortemail damals mit meinem Einspruch nichtmehr im alten Ordner, da schon so viel Zeit verging. Bin ich bei keinerlei Antwort auch auf der sicheren Seite? Wie sollte ich vorgehen?[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][/FONT] 
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Danke für eure Hilfe
[/FONT]


----------



## spacereiner (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



> Wie sollte ich vorgehen


 
Ich WÜRDE den Brief der Altpapierverwertung zuführen

Unterschreiben:-? BESTIMMT NICHT


----------



## yuki (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Wenn ein Inkassobüro nichtmehr teil des Bundesverbandes ist, kann es dann eigentlich irgendwas erreichen? Sprich kann es irgendwas vor Gericht bringen oder über die SCHUFA gehen?


----------



## dvill (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



yuki schrieb:


> Bin ich bei keinerlei Antwort auch auf der sicheren Seite?


Wie kann man derartige Frechheiten überhaupt ernsthaft zur Kenntnis nehmen?

Wenn man schon in eine Kostenfalle geritten werden soll, sind doch "Hilfen" von der Seite vergiftet.


----------



## yuki (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hm, dann weg mit dem Dreck! Schrecklich. Nur wegen einem unvernünftigen Klick, ein unachtsamer Vormittag.... Das nach 15 Jahre Inet. Peinlich.


----------



## yuki (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



dvill schrieb:


> Wie kann man derartige Frechheiten überhaupt ernsthaft zur Kenntnis nehmen?
> 
> Wenn man schon in eine Kostenfalle geritten werden soll, sind doch "Hilfen" von der Seite vergiftet.


 
Wie meinst du das....? *von der Leitung steig auf der ich wohl grad steh*


----------



## dvill (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Aber doch bitte nicht zwei Fehltritten in Serie.

Helfen können nur Tipps von Leuten, die helfen wollen. Die stehen hier im Forum (Oben die Links anklicken) oder sind bei den Verbraucherzentralen zu finden. Auf keinen Fall "Hilfen" annehmen, die reinziehen wollen.


----------



## yuki (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Ja, ich hab die ganzen Seiten nun durchgelesen und auch die Threads und wurde ermutigt einfach nichtmehr darauf zu reagieren. Ich habe einmal Widerspruch eingelegt, das muss reichen.

Ach, ich werd doch etwas tun, diese Email auch an den Konsumentenschutz (AK Ö) schicken. Nur damit eine weitere Beschwerde eingeht. Aber das mach ich mit freuden!

Falls sich was tut werd ich es posten (bis auf die typischen Inkassobriefe) und ansonsten die Homepage weiter verfolgen. Für die ich sehr dankbar bin! Ihr habt mir die paar Zweifel gleich mal wieder genommen! Danke


----------



## andythecandy (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

An die AK (Bgld) hab ich die Seite bereits nach dem ersten Mail gemeldet. Immerhin, bei mir ist seit September Ruhe.


----------



## ily08 (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

*Und ich bin es mal wieder.* Habe hier schon einige größere Beiträge mit Linksammlung und Co geschrieben. Müsst ihr einfach mal durchgehen... Seite 17 und davor. 

Habe mich lange nicht gemeldet und viele E-Mails von Proinkasso, die mich schon seit Monaten nerven, werden automatisch als SPAM erkannt. Immer wieder der gleiche Text. Jetzt kam mal wieder was neues. Das wollte ich niemanden vorenthalten:



> Sehr geehrte/r ***** ************,
> 
> sind Sie sich wirklich über die Ernsthaftigkeit Ihrer Lage im Klaren?
> 
> ...



Wie immer gilt - einfach ignorieren und Ruhe bewahren!

_[Persönliche oder identifizierbare Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## katzenjens (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

eieieiei.....


> Wir weisen Sie im Übrigen auf unsere Kooperation mit verschiedenen Wirtschaftsauskunfteien hin; bei Nichtzahlung kann Ihre Kreditwürdigkeit negativ beeinflusst werden. Dies kann sogar zur Kündigung bestehender Bankverbindungen oder Verträge mit Mobilfunkprovidern führen bzw. diese empfindlich stören.



Dieser Absatz kann sicherlich strafrechtlich relevant für den Anbieter werden, und zwar als Nötigung.  Zudem man nicht wirklich annehmen kann, dass diese Art von Anbietern mit Schufa oder Creditreform kooperiert.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## dvill (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Zum Thema Nötigung auch hier lesen: law blog Archiv  Leere Drohung mit der Schufa


> Außerdem sollte es sich mittlerweile rumgesprochen haben, dass standardmäßige Drohungen mit Schufa-Einträgen rechtswidrig sind, sofern die Forderung nicht unbestritten oder gerichtlich festgestellt ist


Siehe auch: http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73489-eilmeldung-hausdurchsuchung-bei-newadmedia.html


> Die Firma war durch rüde Geldeintreiber-Methoden für ihre Mandantin newadmedia aufgefallen und aufgrund dessen jüngst erst aus dem Inkasso-Bundesverband entfernt worden.


----------



## sascha (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Und auch bei Computerbetrug.de:



> Dürfen Inkassobüros mit einem negativen Schufa-Eintrag drohen für den Fall, dass man nicht bezahlt?
> 
> Eine Schufa-Meldung darf nur bei vertragswidrigem Verhalten des Schuldners und nur nach Abwägung der betroffenen Interessen erfolgen. Das hat das Amtsgericht Plön festgestellt (Amtsgericht Plön, Urt. v. 10.12.2007 - Az. 2 C 650/07). Es muss also eine unbestrittene oder rechtskräftig festgestellte Forderung vorliegen. Inkassofirmen, die quasi "standardmäßig" mit Schufa-Einträgen drohen (zum Beispiel in Formbriefen oder Textbausteinen) können deshalb, so das Amtsgericht, auf Unterlassung verklagt - und dazu verurteilt - werden.



Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2009)

*Proinkasso*



ily08 schrieb:


> E-Mails von Proinkasso


Ein Inkassounternehmen hat´s nicht leicht, siehe hier bei eBay.


----------



## andythecandy (3 April 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo Leute,

nach einem halben Jahr wieder einmal ein Liebesbrieferl...



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Proinkasso ® GmbH*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]wir haben Sie mehrmals angemahnt u.a. per Post. Haben Sie das zur Kenntnis genommen? Es betrifft die offene Forderung unseres Auftraggebers *NOM New Online Media* Anmeldung auf Online-Fahrpruefung.com über *EUR ***,***[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT]
> 
> ...


 
Seufz... und ich hab schon geglaubt, sie haben mich vergessen... naja, im August feiern wir unser Einjähriges...


----------



## Alara (19 April 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sehr geehrte/r .......[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]sind Sie sich wirklich über die Ernsthaftigkeit Ihrer Lage im Klaren?[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sie habe auf unsere Zahlungsaufforderung (Forderung des Gläubigers: NOM New Online Media Ltd.) nicht reagiert und die Ihnen gesetzte Zahlungsfrist ohne Nachricht verstreichen lassen. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
> ...


kann es sein dass die mein konto nr rausbekommen kann, die haben auch nach hause brief geschickt ich habe großee angst angst dass die meine konto nr 
[/FONT]


----------



## Alara (19 April 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sehr geehrte/r .....[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]bitte überweisen Sie sofort den unten genannten Betrag. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Liegt es in Ihrem Interesse zukünftig als zahlungsunfähig geführt zu werden, mit allen unangenehmen Folgen, die durch die von uns eingeleiteten Maßnahmen entstünden?[/FONT]
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Alara (19 April 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Proinkasso ® GmbH*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]wir haben Sie mehrmals angemahnt u.a. per Post. Haben Sie das zur Kenntnis genommen? Es betrifft die offene Forderung unseres Auftraggebers *NOM New Online Media* Anmeldung auf Online-Fahrpruefung.com über *EUR 175,71*.[/FONT]
> 
> ...



wass soll ich jetz machen ich habe angst :-(


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 April 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



Alara schrieb:


> wass soll ich jetz machen ich habe angst :-(



Dieses Inkassounternehmen ist im ganzen deutschsprachigen Raum bekannt wie der berühmte "bunte Hund"!

Wenn du unbedingt etwas unternehmen möchtest, dann kopiere das Schreiben der Proinkasso GmbH und beschwere dich bei dem für die Lizenzierung zuständigen Gericht:



> Zulassungs-/Aufsichtsbehörde i.S.d. § 5 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 TMG ist der Präsident des Oberlandesgerichtes Frankfurt am Main, Zeil 42, 60313 Frankfurt am Main (zugleich Registrierungsbehörde gemäß Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).
> Eingetragen im Rechtsdienstleistungsregister, Registernummer/ Aktenzeichen: OLG Frankfurt 3712/1 -I/3- 1995/08


Hier die Anschrift:

Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt
Zeil 42
60313 Frankfurt am Main
Tel.: 069 1367-01, Fax: 069 1367-2976

Ansonsten sehe ich keinerlei Grund für irgendwelche Ängste oder Beunruhigungen, sofern man sich an das bekannte deutsche Sprichwort

Schweigen ist Gold

hält!


----------



## Alara (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



> [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Sehr geehrte/r Frau.......[/FONT]
> [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]sind Sie sich über die Konsequenzen Ihres Zahlungsverzuges im klaren?[/FONT]
> [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Wie wir Ihnen bereits per E-Mail mitgeteilt haben, wurden wir mit dem Einzug der offenen Forderung (Forderung der NOM New Online Media Ltd. Anmeldung auf Online-Fahrpruefung.com beauftragt. [/FONT]
> Folgende Daten sind über Sie gespeichert:
> ...


...


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*



			
				Mahnfasel schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]...sind Sie sich über die Konsequenzen Ihres Zahlungsverzuges im klaren?[/FONT]



Joar. :sun:
Und Ihr Euch auch. Ihr werdet nämlich nix kriegen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Mahnfasel schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Wie wir Ihnen bereits per E-Mail mitgeteilt haben, wurden wir mit dem Einzug der offenen Forderung (Forderung der NOM New Online Media Ltd. Anmeldung auf www.Online-Fahrpruefung.com)beauftragt. [/FONT]



Genau. Wir kennen das Drehbuch:
"Das Mahnkasperle, 3. Akt, 2. Aufzug. Vorletzter Beitreibungsversuch vor Weiterleitung an die päpstliche Forderungsinquisition zwecks Beantragung der ewigen Verdammnis.
Und als nächstes: 3. Akt, 3. Aufzug. Die allerallerletzte inkassoscharfrichterliche Beitreibungsverfügung vor Verfügungsantrag vor dem Bundesoberinkassogerichtshof in Oer-Erkenschwick."



			
				Mahnfasel schrieb:
			
		

> Folgende Daten sind über Sie gespeichert:
> *IP Nummer ...................
> Anmelde Timestamp ##AnemldeDateTime##*



Genau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Und gestern hat auf der Wiese der Hase gepupst. Timestamp: 14:28, Provider: Localhorst, IP: 127.0.0.1.

Die IP könnt Ihr Euch auch über den Kamin nageln.



			
				Mahnfasel schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Sollten wir in den nächsten Tagen weder eine Zahlung verbuchen können noch eine sonstige Rückmeldung auf diese Email erhalten, werden wir technisch überprüfen lassen, ob die uns vorliegenden Personendaten zu der hier verwendeten Email-Adresse passen. Wir werden damit ermitteln, ob unter Umständen *betrügerisch im falschen Namen* bestellt wurde.[/FONT]



Und ebenfalls wird ermittelt, ob der Weihnachtsmann dieses Jahr 4 oder 6 Rentiere vorgespannt hat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Mahnfasel schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Wir fordern Sie daher auf die Schuldsumme, sowie die bisher aufgelaufenen Kosten, die Sie infolge Ihres Zahlungsverzuges (BGB §284, 286) zu tragen haben, an uns auf folgendes Konto innerhalb der nächsten 4 Tage zu überweisen. [/FONT]



Da könnt Ihr warten, bis Ostern und Weihnachten zusammenfallen.
:scherzkeks:


			
				Mahnfasel schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]----Zahlungen sind nur an die Proinkasso GmbH möglich----[/FONT]



_Möglich_, ja. _Möglich_ wäre es. Aber leider wird es wohl dabei bleiben, dass ihr nix kriegt.


----------



## Schlumpf (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Das OG Frankfurt teilte mir vor kurzem in einer Antwort auf meine Beschwerde mit, daß eine aufsichtsrechtliche Prüfung zur Zeit läuft, allerding aufgrund des erheblichen Prüfungsaufwandes zur Zeit nicht gesagt werden kann, wann ein Ergebnis vorliegt.

Schöne Grüsse
Schlumpf


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Na, ich würde mal so 1 bis 1-1/2 Jahre veranschlagen, mit allem drum und dran (inklusive Widerspruchsverfahren). 

So lange dürfen die auch froh und munter weiterinkassieren.
Eine "Dringlichkeitsanordnung" ist im deutschen RDG nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## Kalle59 (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Mich erreichen seit Ende 2007! die Mails der Proinkasso GmbH. Hab für diesen Anbieter des Mengeninkasso extra einen Ordner in meinem Mailprogramm kreiert, namens *"Inkassomuell"*. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Headhunter (17 September 2009)

*AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich über die Proinkasso beim Oberlandesgericht FFM beschwert, da die Proinkasso mich zuletzt fast täglich mit Mails ,,zugespammt" hat 

,,Sehr geehrter Herr xyz,

auf Ihre Beschwerde vom 12.11.2008 erwiderte die Firma Proinkasso GmbH in ihrer Stellungnahme vom 27.08.09, dass sich der Vorgang seit Februar 2009 auf ,,Stellungnahme" befinde und folglich nicht mehr bearbeitet werde.

Ich bitte um Kenntnisnahme und ggf. kurze Rückmeldung zu der Stellungnahme der Firma Proinkasso GmbH - insbesondere um Mitteilung, ob weitere Zahlungsaufforderungen bzw. Mahnungen durch die Firma nach dem 01.03.2009 erfolgten."

Und tatsächlich, seit Februar habe ich Ruhe vor den ,,Spinnern"


----------



## nikos15 (7 Juli 2013)

wahlhesse schrieb:


> *AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*
> 
> 
> Für den Fall, dass man selbst sehen möchte, was so alles in der eigenen Schufa-Akte steht, lohnt es sich für einen einmaligen kleineren Betrag direkt bei der Schufa einen Account anzulegen unter Meine Schufa Auskunft . Dort fallen dann auch schnell andere Ungereimheiten auf. Sehr empfehlenswert!
> ...


 


Nicko1998 schrieb:


> *AW: Fahrschulquiz.com Führerscheinstelle*
> 
> 
> Kann ich mich nur anschließen. Im Oktober 2006 hatte ich mir den Schufa-Zugang eingerichtet und bei Datenabfrage eine Unregelmäßigkeit entdeckt, die ich umgehend bereinigen ließ.
> ...


 
Hallo,

ich weiß, dass das Thema sehr alt ist (sorry, ich hoffe es ist kein Problem), ich habe es bei der Google-Suche gefunden und nur bei euch wird das diskutiert. Ich würde mich freuen, falls sich jemand noch mit der Schufa auskennt.
Ich wollte wissen, was man eigentlich schreiben muss, um eine solche gesonderte Beachtung der Daten für nur eine bestimmte Person zu beantragen? Weiß jemand, ob das noch 5 Jahren noch kostenlos erfolgt? 
Vielen Dank im Voraus!

LG


----------



## Hippo (7 Juli 2013)

Hier geht es darum daß Einmeldungen an Dich sofort weitergemeldet werden. Nicht daß Du Daten anderer Personen kriegst


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Juli 2013)

Die Schufa versucht immer, die Anfragenden zur Eröffnung eines kostenpflichtigen Zugangs zu locken. Und die Schufa veröffentlicht das eigene (kostenlose!) Antragsformular auch nicht bzw. nur über Hintertüren.

In Fremdquellen ist aber dieses Formular erhältlich, so z.B. hier:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Schufa-Selbstauskunft-Antragsformular_35073424.html

Eine Selbstauskunft ist 1-mal pro Jahr kostenlos. Mit dem Formular geht das. Personalausweis-Kopie muss beigelegt werden.

Es ist nicht notwendig, den kostenpflichtigen Zugang bei der Schufa einzurichten. Auch, wenn das eine schöne Einnahmequelle für die Schufa ist. Aber die verdienen meiner Ansicht nach bereits genug Geld über ihre Kunden/Mitglieder. Man muss denen als Betroffener von möglicherweise unzulässigen Einmeldungen nicht auch noch das Geld in den Hintern schieben, damit man die vorgeschriebene Datenauskunft erhält.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (8 Juli 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Personalausweis-Kopie muss beigelegt werden.


Verstösst diese Forderung nicht gegen geltendes Recht?



			
				§ 14 PAuswG schrieb:
			
		

> „Die Erhebung und Verwendung personenbezogener Daten aus dem Ausweis oder mithilfe des Ausweises darf ausschließlich erfolgen durch
> 
> zur Identitätsfeststellung berechtigte Behörden nach Maßgabe der §§ 15 bis 17,
> öffentliche Stellen und nichtöffentliche Stellen nach Maßgabe der §§ 18 bis 20.“


----------

